# And here I was thinking we were more civilized than them..



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

Yikes...all we need now is a cage


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

they were throwing rocks... the united states is expected to uphold certian media freidnly laws so we dont look bad, but didnt they burn and drag soldiers corpses and hang them on a bridge and celebrate that? as for the children and women does anybody think they gave a Flying F^&* when they flew those planes into the buildings, (about our women, children, mothers, fathers, grandfathers uncles )it baffles me why people get mad about an old fasion beat down.... when they are twice as bad and it should have ended long ago...

one of my friends is a soldier and spent time in iraq, bless you all who fight for our freedom dont get me wrong... he said they put little kids in front of the convoy of trucks, right in the middle of the road so the trucks would stop, and then everybody including the little iraqi boy would get blown up with an RPG...(FAIR?) they blow up their own women and children?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The commentary on the video is a lil' unforgiving... And keep in mind this is from 2004 I believe? (Correct me if I'm wrong.)

And 'Skunkbud420'... Why don't you go smoke another beer?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> they were throwing rocks... beat all their asses like that better yet go back 2 months and nukem till they glow and shoot em in the dark... the united states is expected to uphold certian media freidnly laws so we dont look bad, but didnt they burn and drag soldiers corpses and hang them on a bridge and celebrate that? as for the children and women does anybody think they gave a Flying F^&* when they flew those planes into the buildings, it baffles me why people get mad about an old fasion beat down... when they are twice as bad and it should have ended long ago... it would look better as glass


What a waste of a brain


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> they were throwing rocks... beat all their asses like that better yet go back 2 months and nukem till they glow and shoot em in the dark... the united states is expected to uphold certian media freidnly laws so we dont look bad, but didnt they burn and drag soldiers corpses and hang them on a bridge and celebrate that? as for the children and women does anybody think they gave a Flying F^&* when they flew those planes into the buildings, it baffles me why people get mad about an old fasion beat down.... when they are twice as bad and it should have ended long ago... it would look better as glass
> 
> one of my friends is a soldier and spent time in iraq, bless you all who fight for our freedom dont get me wrong... he said they put little kids in front of the convoy of trucks, right in the middle of the road so the trucks would stop, and then everybody including the little iraqi boy would get blown up with an RPG... now if you stop you loose your job and go home


 <-- Honestly, I think my dog (in my avatar) could have come up with something more intelligent to say.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> they were throwing rocks... beat all their asses like that better yet go back 2 months and nukem till they glow and shoot em in the dark... the united states is expected to uphold certian media freidnly laws so we dont look bad, but didnt they burn and drag soldiers corpses and hang them on a bridge and celebrate that? as for the children and women does anybody think they gave a Flying F^&* when they flew those planes into the buildings, it baffles me why people get mad about an old fasion beat down.... when they are twice as bad and it should have ended long ago... it would look better as glass
> 
> one of my friends is a soldier and spent time in iraq, bless you all who fight for our freedom dont get me wrong... he said they put little kids in front of the convoy of trucks, right in the middle of the road so the trucks would stop, and then everybody including the little iraqi boy would get blown up with an RPG... now if you stop you loose your job and go home


Ya, lets nuke them. Because you know, its thier fault...










_They_ killed 3000 people here, so we kill 100 000 innocent civilians...this war just baffles me...

Source: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/3962969.stm


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

that's a shame. SHAAAAAAME! the beating is not what disturbed me though, it was the cameraman's commentary. what kind of sick f*ck gets his rocks off on watching guys get beaten?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

wow..f*ck the british..to hell with everyone involved in that video.



Skunkbudfour20 said:


> they were throwing rocks... beat all their asses like that better yet go back 2 months and nukem till they glow and shoot em in the dark... the united states is expected to uphold certian media freidnly laws so we dont look bad, but didnt they burn and drag soldiers corpses and hang them on a bridge and celebrate that? as for the children and women does anybody think they gave a Flying F^&* when they flew those planes into the buildings, it baffles me why people get mad about an old fasion beat down.... when they are twice as bad and it should have ended long ago... it would look better as glass
> 
> one of my friends is a soldier and spent time in iraq, bless you all who fight for our freedom dont get me wrong... he said they put little kids in front of the convoy of trucks, right in the middle of the road so the trucks would stop, and then everybody including the little iraqi boy would get blown up with an RPG... now if you stop you loose your job and go home


wow, im glad i visited every fckn section of this site, i thought u had some brains when u posted in my piranha topics, but now that i see how u post in some off topic issue's....U really have NO brain....just a savage upbringing..u prolly love that bastard we call the president rite now dont ya?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Your so quick to focus on the worst things...




























True, the commentary in the video is disturbing, but dont you think the door swings both ways? Is the picture of the little girl disturbing too, of coarse, but that could just as easily be from when Saddam Hussein slaughtered thousands of Kurds in his own country, true? (I know its probably not, and its probably the result of the war in some way, I am just trying to make the point that things were bad there before) We see these images, but we need to understand it is a war, and terrible things are going to happen. Is the result worth the sacrifice? Alot of people think so.

I am sure you can throw right back at me some terrible pictures of awful things that have happened like more injured children or pictures of soldiers caskets, and then I can throw pictures back at you of Iraqis taking down Saddams statues and celebrating their new elected officials, and so on and so on. Lets save the bandwith and just achknowledge that theres alot of support to both sides, and the situations isnt nearly as clear cut and obvious as your trying to pawn it off as. Just like any way, of coarse its a bad thing and we want it to be over, but dont you think some people like the ones above are grateful? Doesnt it make you feel at the least bit good knowing those people have a new life where they wont be persecuted daily. Im pretty proud of that.



Dawgz said:


> they were throwing rocks... beat all their asses like that better yet go back 2 months and nukem till they glow and shoot em in the dark... the united states is expected to uphold certian media freidnly laws so we dont look bad, but didnt they burn and drag soldiers corpses and hang them on a bridge and celebrate that? as for the children and women does anybody think they gave a Flying F^&* when they flew those planes into the buildings, it baffles me why people get mad about an old fasion beat down.... when they are twice as bad and it should have ended long ago... it would look better as glass
> 
> one of my friends is a soldier and spent time in iraq, bless you all who fight for our freedom dont get me wrong... he said they put little kids in front of the convoy of trucks, right in the middle of the road so the trucks would stop, and then everybody including the little iraqi boy would get blown up with an RPG... now if you stop you loose your job and go home


wow, im glad i visited every fckn section of this site, i thought u had some brains when u posted in my piranha topics, but now that i see how u post in some off topic issue's....U really have NO brain....just a savage upbringing..u prolly love that bastard we call the president rite now dont ya?
[/quote]

Wow, mature response.







I think hes a little over the top in his point agreed, but I can kinda see how he feels. Americans just get bashed for EVERYTHING anymore. We cant do anything right. Personally Im a little fed up too. We get our ships bombed, embassys bombed, buildings attacked, flags burned, civilians taken hostage and killed...its time we finally fought back a little instead of sitting around going...oh well. How quickly we forget that Clinton, the one everyone loved so much, attacked Iraq too, sent cruise missles in and launched attacks. He just never followed through. You talk like President Bush started the whole mess and all the world's problems are completely his fault. Stop being so narrow-minded, this all started a LONG time ago. Right now we are just finally fighting back with some heart. And no, I dont agree with Skunk and agree we should go nuke the place...thats ridiculous, immature and irresponsible. But its just as irrisponsible and imature to say something like "I thought you had some brains when you posted in my piranha topics... U have no brain...just a savage upbringing." Theres no need to perosnally attack someone like that because you dont agree with his point of view.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

yea well u have these little situations like wat happened in the vid, but then u have that dude that posted on here....encouraging that sh*t...thats a diff story.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> Wow, mature response.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those were British soldiers, by the way.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

First of all, I wouldnt say I entirely support the war. I support the cause of the war, but Im ready to call it a day. Weve lost enough people there IMO.

Also, I never supported the video. I said it was disturbing.

A similar set of rules for both of us? Its extremely obvious that something like that would never be possible, and those setting up the government their realize that. Religion is an extremely important driving force in their culture, and their government should be setup to include that passion and set of values. The people arent represented by what state or political party they are from, but if they are a Kurd or a Sunni or a Shiite. Would that set of rules work here? Forgive me if this is not what you were referring to, thats what I got out of your statement.



Mettle said:


> Wow, mature response.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those were British soldiers, by the way.
[/quote]

True, and I wasnt so much referring to the video but the war in general. Just goes to show you us Americans arent the only heartless, cold sadistic war mongering people around here (please note the extreme sarcasm).


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> First of all, I wouldnt say I entirely support the war. I support the cause of the war, but Im ready to call it a day. Weve lost enough people there IMO.
> 
> Also, I never supported the video. I said it was disturbing.
> 
> A similar set of rules for both of us? Its extremely obvious that something like that would never be possible, and those setting up the government their realize that. Religion is an extremely important driving force in their culture, and their government should be setup to include that passion and set of values. The people arent represented by what state or political party they are from, but if they are a Kurd or a Sunni or a Shiite. Would that set of rules work here? Forgive me if this is not what you were referring to, thats what I got out of your statement.


Yeah, you did kind of miss my point... Which was - if it's bad for the police/military to kick the sh*t out of someone in the UK/USA/Canada/_insert Western country of choice here_ - then why should it be excusable over there? Saying 'this is war' is just a form of denial. It's making excuses... But then again a lot of people are doing that these days.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Agreed. I dont have any good excuse or way to vailidate the military gathering up some Iraqis and beating them, worse laughing at it. Im sure we can all think of some excuses, like the obvious "well we dont know what happened before that." Thats true, but deifnatly not a good enough reason to explain that video.

I dont agree with what happened in the video, like I said before its disturbing. Just like its disturbing when you see a police video or them beating a suspect. But lets face the cold reality of the world. This kind of stuff happens everywhere. Theres always terrible things going on almost anyplace you go. I guess all we can hope for is that the bad things happening there now will be less frequent then the bad things that happened before the war. And if they dont outweight them now, hopefully the final result of the war will leave Iraq a better place for all its citizens, not just the Sunnis or just the Shiites or just the Kurds. Time will tell as they say.

After rereading I realize this sounds pretty idealistic and maybe overly optimistic, but its what we hope for.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> they were throwing rocks... beat all their asses like that better yet go back 2 months and nukem till they glow and shoot em in the dark... the united states is expected to uphold certian media freidnly laws so we dont look bad, but didnt they burn and drag soldiers corpses and hang them on a bridge and celebrate that? as for the children and women does anybody think they gave a Flying F^&* when they flew those planes into the buildings, it baffles me why people get mad about an old fasion beat down.... when they are twice as bad and it should have ended long ago... it would look better as glass
> 
> one of my friends is a soldier and spent time in iraq, bless you all who fight for our freedom dont get me wrong... he said they put little kids in front of the convoy of trucks, right in the middle of the road so the trucks would stop, and then everybody including the little iraqi boy would get blown up with an RPG... now if you stop you loose your job and go home


Ya, lets nuke them. Because you know, its thier fault...










_They_ killed 3000 people here, *so we kill 100 000 innocent civilians*...this war just baffles me...

Source: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/3962969.stm
[/quote]
I'ont think So, Scooter. Not ALL of them were innocent.









And being that these men in the video been at war for a while, im sure there not
the more sane of people out there, im sure there bound to do some weird sh*t.
So before you go off bitching and saying stupid sh*t like they all need to be killed and yada yada yada, imagine how you would be being at war as long as some of these men have been...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Eeeeh, our grandparents would have known well how to deal with all of this. We are too soft in this world now adays, waaaay too p.c. to do any pf the dirty work that needs to be done, in my opinion.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> Agreed. I dont have any good excuse or way to vailidate the military gathering up some Iraqis and beating them, worse laughing at it. Im sure we can all think of some excuses, like the obvious "well we dont know what happened before that." Thats true, but deifnatly not a good enough reason to explain that video.
> 
> I dont agree with what happened in the video, like I said before its disturbing. Just like its disturbing when you see a police video or them beating a suspect. *But lets face the cold reality of the world. This kind of stuff happens everywhere. Theres always terrible things going on almost anyplace you go.* I guess all we can hope for is that the bad things happening there now will be less frequent then the bad things that happened before the war. And if they dont outweight them now, hopefully the final result of the war will leave Iraq a better place for all its citizens, not just the Sunnis or just the Shiites or just the Kurds. Time will tell as they say.
> 
> After rereading I realize this sounds pretty idealistic and maybe overly optimistic, but its what we hope for.


Just because 'it happens' does not mean we should condone it or make excuses for it. That's like saying, "My neighbour beats his wife so I'm going to slug mine a few times tonight." When people commit bad acts, acts that go against principles of the society we have built for ourselves, they need to be punished. (Not saying you were denying this - just pointing the facts out.) Otherwise we're not better than them and we might as well start turning the guns on ourselves. (Though I don't think that's too far off now anymore either.)


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

No you missed the point of my post. The point was that this terrible stuff happens, and we are there trying to correct it, but in doing so more things are happening (like the beating in this video). Basically the crudest way of putting what I was trying to say is the old saying, "you cant make an omelette without breaking a few eggs."


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

we have war exercises in norway, including American, british and Nato forces.

Ure not scared whn u get caught by the Americans, they might ruff u up a bit when youre too hard to handle, but when u have british soldiers after u you run like a mofo, cause you know either whay theyll kick your ass.

never happended to me personally. but i talked to a lot of guys that had been POW taken by the british and they would hummiliate u and beat you.

the worst case was when two Norwegian 18 year old guys was taken captive, they where beat up badly, stripped and realesed totally naked, this was mid whinter in the north of norway.

like the Americans these are career soldiers, higly trained, coming to norway to experience whinter warfare.
due to the fact that they beat up theyre counterparts in a wargame, makes this video far from a supprise to me.

teh british have many violent traditions when training, like on the news not long ago where they exposed soldiers fighting after finishing training, and an officer kicking a soldier in the head when he was not satisfied with his fighting.
one also died during these sermonies.

its a shame seeing proffesional soldiers act this way.
aldo i get that theres alot of stress being in a place like iraq.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> _They_ killed 3000 people here, so we kill 100 000 innocent civilians...this war just baffles me...
> 
> Source: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/3962969.stm


Hey Danny, thanks a lot for being a dick and giving some of us a warning about that pic you posted up of the little girl being hurt. Some of us dont like to see pics like that unless we choose to do so. If I wanted to see sh*t like that I would do a search for it myself.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

sadboy said:


> _They_ killed 3000 people here, so we kill 100 000 innocent civilians...this war just baffles me...
> 
> Source: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/3962969.stm


Hey Danny, thanks a lot for being a dick and giving some of us a warning about that pic you posted up of the little girl being hurt. Some of us dont like to see pics like that unless we choose to do so. If I wanted to see sh*t like that I would do a search for it myself.
[/quote]

man have u seen your signature!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> _They_ killed 3000 people here, so we kill 100 000 innocent civilians...this war just baffles me...
> 
> Source: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/3962969.stm


Hey Danny, thanks a lot for being a dick and giving some of us a warning about that pic you posted up of the little girl being hurt. Some of us dont like to see pics like that unless we choose to do so. If I wanted to see sh*t like that I would do a search for it myself.
[/quote]

man have u seen your signature!








[/quote]

I know, I know but that FAKE and it's funny.









But that pic Danny posted is SICK....


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

sadboy said:


> _They_ killed 3000 people here, so we kill 100 000 innocent civilians...this war just baffles me...
> 
> Source: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/3962969.stm


Hey Danny, thanks a lot for being a dick and giving some of us a warning about that pic you posted up of the little girl being hurt. Some of us dont like to see pics like that unless we choose to do so. If I wanted to see sh*t like that I would do a search for it myself.
[/quote]

man have u seen your signature!








[/quote]

I know, I know but that FAKE and it's funny.









But that pic Danny posted is SICK....
[/quote]

i remember the first time i saw it, the guy is walking and im like what kind of gay sh*t is this, then he kicks her and im like DAMN bitch got owned! lol... who whould kick a lady in the head?? hahah


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Eeeeh, our grandparents would have known well how to deal with all of this. We are too soft in this world now adays, waaaay too p.c. to do any pf the dirty work that needs to be done, in my opinion.


That logic only holds if you ignore the fact that our grandparents are responsible for creating the entire terrorist problem in the first place through cold war proxies to hit at the Soviet Union (and likewise for the Soviet Union to hit back at the Americans). Sorry but that's nonsense, sheer and utter horseshit


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

elTwitcho said:


> Eeeeh, our grandparents would have known well how to deal with all of this. We are too soft in this world now adays, waaaay too p.c. to do any pf the dirty work that needs to be done, in my opinion.


That logic only holds if you ignore the fact that our grandparents are responsible for creating the entire terrorist problem in the first place through cold war proxies to hit at the Soviet Union (and likewise for the Soviet Union to hit back at the Americans). Sorry but that's nonsense, sheer and utter horseshit
[/quote]

the cold war was bound to happen.
i wouldnt hold our grand parents that fought the germans responible for anything else than sacrifising theyre lifes to stop that pchyco hitler and those freakin japanese!
but it does not justify these kind of actions. media is wars n1 enemy!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> Eeeeh, our grandparents would have known well how to deal with all of this. We are too soft in this world now adays, waaaay too p.c. to do any pf the dirty work that needs to be done, in my opinion.


That logic only holds if you ignore the fact that our grandparents are responsible for creating the entire terrorist problem in the first place through cold war proxies to hit at the Soviet Union (and likewise for the Soviet Union to hit back at the Americans). Sorry but that's nonsense, sheer and utter horseshit
[/quote]

the cold war was bound to happen.
i wouldnt hold our grand parents that fought the germans responible for anything else than sacrifising theyre lifes to stop that pchyco hitler and those freakin japanese!
[/quote]

That's not what the cold war was...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

elTwitcho said:


> Eeeeh, our grandparents would have known well how to deal with all of this. We are too soft in this world now adays, waaaay too p.c. to do any pf the dirty work that needs to be done, in my opinion.


That logic only holds if you ignore the fact that our grandparents are responsible for creating the entire terrorist problem in the first place through cold war proxies to hit at the Soviet Union (and likewise for the Soviet Union to hit back at the Americans). Sorry but that's nonsense, sheer and utter horseshit
[/quote]

the cold war was bound to happen.
i wouldnt hold our grand parents that fought the germans responible for anything else than sacrifising theyre lifes to stop that pchyco hitler and those freakin japanese!
[/quote]

That's not what the cold war was...
[/quote]

dude i know the cold war and ww2 wasnt the same thing, but the cold war was a product of the mass uprising in millitary force and the A-bomb that where developed during WW2. if there hadnt been a ww2 the cold war prob wouldnt have happened.
to say our grandfathers are responsible for the political struggle between america and russia doesnt make sence to me. yes they fought in the wat that led to it but had they not done this we would ALL be speaking german now.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> dude i know the cold war and ww2 wasnt the same thing, but the cold war was a product of the mass uprising in millitary force and the A-bomb that where developed during WW2. if there hadnt been a ww2 the cold war prob wouldnt have happened.
> *to say our grandfathers are responsible for the political struggle between america and russia doesnt make sence to me*. yes they fought in the wat that led to it but had they not done this we would ALL be speaking german now.


Who are you even talking to or where are you getting these points from? I never said that. Read the post again and take in what the words actually mean, not what you think I would be saying based on your preconceived notions you built up from god knows where.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> Eeeeh, our grandparents would have known well how to deal with all of this. We are too soft in this world now adays, waaaay too p.c. to do any pf the dirty work that needs to be done, in my opinion.


That logic only holds if you ignore the fact that *our grandparents are responsible for creating the entire terrorist problem in the first place through cold war proxies* to hit at the Soviet Union (and likewise for the Soviet Union to hit back at the Americans). Sorry but that's nonsense, sheer and utter horseshit
[/quote]

the cold war was bound to happen.
i wouldnt hold our grand parents that fought the germans responible for anything else than sacrifising theyre lifes to stop that pchyco hitler and those freakin japanese!
[/quote]

That's not what the cold war was...
[/quote]

dude i know the cold war and ww2 wasnt the same thing, but the cold war was a product of the mass uprising in millitary force and the A-bomb that where developed during WW2. if there hadnt been a ww2 the cold war prob wouldnt have happened.
to say our grandfathers are responsible for the political struggle between america and russia doesnt make sence to me. yes they fought in the wat that led to it but had they not done this we would ALL be speaking german now.
[/quote]

i dont know how old yor granparents are but mine fought in ww2 not the cold war.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i edited my post and clairified it a little, and i havent smoked in almost a week for the record i am on vacation, what happens if nobody dies, then the carbombs, and fighting moves onto our turf, we cant just sit here and let stuff like that happen otherwise it will happen AGAIN, and AGAIN and AGAIN, for every action there is a reaction, a consiquence for your actions is completely just. i am not a savage... and by no means did i wish to offend any of you... i am aware that nuclear fallout would effect the whole world, radiation, gas prices, EVERYTHING... i was using it as an expression. im just not a person who wishes to get F***ed when i can stand up and change it. look at the women and children with assault rifles... you dont know who is and who isnt an enemy... i never said this war was far, and the people should ALL die... there is no peasefull solution... when you fight an enemy who is encouraged to lie and kill "infadels"(all of you and me) to better them in the afterlife, you cant believe when they say they will stop and not do it again, ... give them one chance EVERY one of us would die... and when they are beating all of you and stripping you down because you didnt fight... or when you are bleeding out from a gunshot wound from a 6 year old kid... a few of my friends have BEEN there and the media makes us look like a bunch of heartless bastards, but the media doesnt show the truth... one of my friends almost died when a RPG blew up his barracs and 8 people DIED... EVERYBODY WAS SLEEPING fair? every DAY he was there he was shot at by children and women, non stop 24-7 gernades and mortars over the wall... or how about the person who walked into the club with a bomb strapped on his chest and killed all those college kids... FAIR? i was just trying to point out we follow this huge list of rules, and they are supposed to but dont.... all we see is soldiers beating captives and proclaimed "innocent" people (and in no means fair to beat somebody whos tied up) BUT IT GOES BOTH WAYS... think of what we DONT see that they do to our captives... pukes make me sick with your pease talk, it will go nowhere unless we do something and stand up for ourselves it will get worse... if you think they wouldnt kill you, your mom, dad, brother, sister, and everybody you knew on the spot... my prayers are with you


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Your entire argument revolves around semantics? Namely the age group involved in the cold war?

What *is* your point exactly? Where are you going with this?

I could point out that it was men in their 40s to 60s who came up with the ideas to fund private armies, mujahideen, pit middle eastern countries against each other and not in fact, 20 year old privates in the army so much as politicians and diplomats that would have been of right age to fight in world war 2, but what the hell does that have to do with anything?

The point is that the heavy handed tactics of the (non pc era) as Scrap refers to it wouldn't fix anything since they are in fact the cause of all this crap in the first place. Whether it was someone's grandmother, grandfather, pet dog or concubine who did it is completely f*cking irrelevant.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

elTwitcho said:


> Your entire argument revolves around semantics? Namely the age group involved in the cold war?
> 
> What *is* your point exactly? Where are you going with this?
> 
> ...


u needto learn how to have a civilised argument. 
why are u so mad all of a sudden? have i offended u in any whay?
i believe scrap was reffering to ww2, i might be wrong, but unthill he says otherwhise i do.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> Your entire argument revolves around semantics? Namely the age group involved in the cold war?
> 
> What *is* your point exactly? Where are you going with this?
> 
> ...


u needto learn how to have a civilised argument. 
why are u so mad all of a sudden? have i offended u in any whay?
i believe scrap was reffering to ww2, i might be wrong, but unthill he says otherwhise i do.
[/quote]

everybody takes offence to a belief not their own.... i added another post to clear up a few misunderstandings at the bottom of the last page...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> Your entire argument revolves around semantics? Namely the age group involved in the cold war?
> 
> What *is* your point exactly? Where are you going with this?
> 
> ...


u needto learn how to have a civilised argument. 
why are u so mad all of a sudden? have i offended u in any whay?
i believe scrap was reffering to ww2, i might be wrong, but unthill he says otherwhise i do.
[/quote]

Because I'm trying to have a discussion with you and you're not going anywhere with your argument. I asked you to clarify your point because I can't see one. What is your point?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

scrap referes to our grandfathers, and the whay they handled things, in my beliefs the ww2. you say that his point isnt valid cause theyre actions caused the cold war to appear.i try to say i dont find it right to blame the cold war on the soldiers of ww2. which i fin to be a political war. dont think he was reffering to our grandfathers who where in the government.

anywhays if we are misunderstanding each other lets clear it up peacefully, dont get all mad, because im as confused as u are right now.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

> wow..f*ck the british


You've obviously not seen the videos of US troops doing far worse then?

Seriously, grow up and stop being so ignorant.

And by the way, the media have added the comentary to the video afterwards, according to several sources.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If, as a soldier in a hostile country (those soldiers shouldn't even be there, but that's a different topic), rocks being thrown at you is enough reason to kick the crap out of a bunch of kids, you should be kicked out of the army immedeately, and then arrested and tried. If you can't deal with such pressure, I can only wonder how they will flip out in a real combat situation, or how they will react after losing a close comrade in battle. Unstable people like the ones in that video are the least to entrust an explosive mission as being in Iraq (and no, I don't know those guys, but yes, if you beat up a kid that threw rocks at you, at least in my book you _are_ unstable and unsuitable for being in the military).

Anyways, no matter how disgusting that beating up was, I don't see the point of releasing this footage - it will only polarize things further and cause more animosity, and besides that, everyone in the world is (or at least can be) familar with the war crimes and human rights violations 'our' troops commit anyways, and this by no means is a step up compared to previous incidents - where's the added value of releasing this footage?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

The news of the world does this sort of crap all the time Judazz, they just manipulate and release as much "shocking" footage as they can.

Even when it's never in the publics best intrests.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

G23.40SW said:


> The news of the world does this sort of crap all the time Judazz, they just manipulate and release as much "shocking" footage as they can.
> 
> Even when it's never in the publics best intrests.


Well, I think all media are guilty of it, let it be left, right, tabloid/boulevard or quality: so much things are blown out of all proportions, or even fuelled because of extensive, or rather excessive news coverage.
And that's how freedom and swiftness of news is both a blessing and burden: it can cause as much problems as it can do good things, even 100% free press...


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I'll admit, I didn't read all previous posts or watch the video. But here's my statement:
Liberals never cease to amaze me with their skewed logic. Dannyboy takes the cake with his statement:

"They killed 3000 people here, so we kill 100 000 innocent civilians...this war just baffles me..."

That's got to be one of the most ignorant statements I've ever heard. And aren't you liberals always high on trying to point out other people's ignorance?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

CichlidAddict said:


> I'll admit, I didn't read all previous posts or watch the video. But here's my statement:
> Liberals never cease to amaze me with their skewed logic. Dannyboy takes the cake with his statement:
> 
> "They killed 3000 people here, so we kill 100 000 innocent civilians...this war just baffles me..."
> ...


What's so ignorant about it? The War on Terror has already cost more civilian lives than Islamic terrorism has, and that in a much shorter period of time.
The invasion is the indirect reason for all civilian deaths in Iraq due to terror (they would be alive if there was no invasion), and because of the invasion, the odds of meeting a violent end in for the average Iraqi is dozens of times higher than before the invasion. The West is responsible for the mess in Iraq - insurgents and terrorists only ceased the opportunity (and that's a trait you'll find as much in the West: opportunism). As long as we don't accept that and finally gather enough guts to critically review our own actions and their consequences, there won't be any progress in Iraq...

I agree Danny's remark has no place in this thread, nor than the number of 100.000 is likely to be accurate, but there's nothing wrong with pointing out certain things from time to time: especially to people that say "It's war, sh*t happens", or "This war was/is necessary, we did the right thing" (it's easy as f*ck being pro war if you know others will die _for you_ while the most 'violent' thing they do is engaging in virtual battles on internet forums),


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> I'll admit, I didn't read all previous posts or watch the video. But here's my statement:
> Liberals never cease to amaze me with their skewed logic. Dannyboy takes the cake with his statement:
> 
> "They killed 3000 people here, so we kill 100 000 innocent civilians...this war just baffles me..."
> ...


What's so ignorant about it? The War on Terror has already cost more civilian lives than Islamic terrorism has, and that in a much shorter period of time.
The invasion is the indirect reason for all civilian deaths in Iraq due to terror (they would be alive if there was no invasion), and because of the invasion, the odds of meeting a violent end in for the average Iraqi is dozens of times higher than before the invasion. The West is responsible for the mess in Iraq - insurgents and terrorists only ceased the opportunity (and that's a trait you'll find as much in the West: opportunism). As long as we don't accept that and finally gather enough guts to critically review our own actions and their consequences, there won't be any progress in Iraq...

I agree Danny's remark has no place in this thread, nor than the number of 100.000 is likely to be accurate, but there's nothing wrong with pointing out certain things from time to time: especially to people that say "It's war, sh*t happens", or "This war was/is necessary, we did the right thing" (it's easy as f*ck being pro war if you know others will die _for you_ while the most 'violent' thing they do is engaging in virtual battles on internet forums),
[/quote]

What I meant by that statement was twofold: 
1) It's ignorant because those two events aren't related. We (along with the UK, Australia, etc by the way) didn't invade iraq because of what happened on 9/11.
2) His statement implied that we went out looking to kill civilians in retaliation, or that we're careless about civilian casualties. 
Compared to previous wars I'd say we're going out of our way to be as careful as possible not to affect civilians in a very difficult situation. Terrorists could care less about civilian life and they use that to their advantage (human shields, using kids to lure soldiers into an area then detonating an IED, etc)
I'm not arguing the 100,000 number. Nobody will ever know for sure what the count is so there's no point arguing that.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

hyphen said:


> that's a shame. SHAAAAAAME! the beating is not what disturbed me though, it was the cameraman's commentary. what kind of sick f*ck gets his rocks off on watching guys get beaten?


I would say you judging by your avatar!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

we didnt invade iraq because of 9/11, see, that's my major problem with the war, 9/11 was a bullshit event to get funding for bush's agenda. look, 214 soldiers have died in afghanistan since we invaded there...over 2000 have died since going into iraq...now, if iraq has absolutely nothing to do with 9/11, then why the f*ck are 150,000+ soldiers there, where there are a mere 20,000 in afghanistan? osama? we're not even looking for that f*ck anymore. hell, he's probably at the whitehouse recieving a big paycheck from bush...this administration is so f*cking corrupt it's unbelievable. i hope they all go to jail for treason.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> What I meant by that statement was twofold:
> *1) It's ignorant because those two events aren't related. We (along with the UK, Australia, etc by the way) didn't invade iraq because of what happened on 9/11.*
> 2) His statement implied that we went out looking to kill civilians in retaliation, or that we're careless about civilian casualties.
> Compared to previous wars I'd say we're going out of our way to be as careful as possible not to affect civilians in a very difficult situation. Terrorists could care less about civilian life and they use that to their advantage (human shields, using kids to lure soldiers into an area then detonating an IED, etc)
> I'm not arguing the 100,000 number. Nobody will ever know for sure what the count is so there's no point arguing that.


You're kidding... right?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

hyphen said:


> that's a shame. SHAAAAAAME! the beating is not what disturbed me though, it was the cameraman's commentary. what kind of sick f*ck gets his rocks off on watching guys get beaten?


every on e thats into UFC?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> I'll admit, I didn't read all previous posts or watch the video. But here's my statement:
> Liberals never cease to amaze me with their skewed logic. Dannyboy takes the cake with his statement:
> 
> "They killed 3000 people here, so we kill 100 000 innocent civilians...this war just baffles me..."
> ...


Can you explain why this is ignorant?

I read the reason you gave Judazzz, maybe it didnt have a place in this thread, but the subject is the first thing to come to mind when I see that video. Im not tryin to start a fight with this thread, simply telling you my opinion based on info I got off a reliable site.



> More people should have to see that. It should be on television every single night. Prime time. Not just random off focus camera shots of car bomb incidents. But truly showing the face of the people. And not just the little Iraqi kids either. We should be showing the soldiers and what they're going through as well - show them with their missing legs and arms and disfigured faces. Let people get a taste of what war is really like.


I agree. Its funny how pro-war people call anti-war people blind supporters of terrorism, because we dont support the war. And yet, who are the blind supporters when you guys wont even allow images of the real war to be shown in the media?

WWII images were allowed to be shown. WWI also. So why not this war?

I agree that gorey images dont belong on this site. But the image I posted was NOT gorey at all. A young girl was hurt. Its your heart that was made sick, not your stomach, and that is something you cannot blame me for.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ok im just going to put this out there..

freedom is the new religon of hate..

what i mean is that for centuries wars where always over religon, but now war is about the spread fo freedo, and this is nothing new it has been since the riase of communisim. the cold war was partialy nuklear stand off arms race but also the fight against the spread of communisim just like vietnam and korea where the fight against teh spread of communisim.. now freedom and the "american" way of life is what has been infuriating the arab/muslim world. they dont quite seee it as freedom beingt he problem they are just so obsesed with the religon they se us as the zionist, they are twisting it into a relifous war but considering there life style is extremely religouse all ther way throught ther way of life and govt that is how they see it.. we say where fighting for freedom tehre fighting a jihad "holy war".. we support the isralies freedom they see it as supporting the jews..

i kind of went off ther but ultimately our stance has become if your not for our variety of freedom tehn you r our enemy much like the catholics saying if your not part of our church your our enemy or the muslis saying your not muslim your our enemy..


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Can you explain why this is ignorant?


I already did. You made two false/skewed assumptions. At least, that's the way I read it..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i agree...you can't go around saying that this war is for good causes and tell everyone who doesnt support it a dumb liberal, and then block out images of what exactly is going on over there. it's like you want it to happen, but then you want to be numb to it. you dont want to believe it's happening, you only want to believe that you're getting rid of the bad guy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> ok im just going to put this out there..
> 
> freedom is the new religon of hate..
> 
> ...












You are still a douche.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> You are still a douche.


dont worry as much as i appreciate your ability to understand the point i was trying to make you to are still a douchiousmaximus kanukius


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> I'll admit, I didn't read all previous posts or watch the video. But here's my statement:
> Liberals never cease to amaze me with their skewed logic. Dannyboy takes the cake with his statement:
> 
> "They killed 3000 people here, so we kill 100 000 innocent civilians...this war just baffles me..."
> ...


Can you explain why this is ignorant?

I read the reason you gave Judazzz, maybe it didnt have a place in this thread, but the subject is the first thing to come to mind when I see that video. Im not tryin to start a fight with this thread, simply telling you my opinion based on info I got off a reliable site.



> More people should have to see that. It should be on television every single night. Prime time. Not just random off focus camera shots of car bomb incidents. But truly showing the face of the people. And not just the little Iraqi kids either. We should be showing the soldiers and what they're going through as well - show them with their missing legs and arms and disfigured faces. Let people get a taste of what war is really like.


I agree. Its funny how pro-war people call anti-war people blind supporters of terrorism, because we dont support the war. And yet, who are the blind supporters when you guys wont even allow images of the real war to be shown in the media?

WWII images were allowed to be shown. WWI also. So why not this war?

I agree that gorey images dont belong on this site. But the image I posted was NOT gorey at all. A young girl was hurt. Its your heart that was made sick, not your stomach, and that is something you cannot blame me for.
[/quote]

I dont have a problem with the picture, it is the truth of war. Lets just try to remember the images of people jumping out of buildings to try and save their lives. Again, those nasty images go both ways.

I dont understand why people refer to you as either pro-war or anti-war. Why does everything have to be so black and white. I definately dont consider myself Pro-war. You think we/I enjoy seeing people sent over to Iraq to die, and we/I enjoy seeing disturbing pictures of children or beatings. Or coarse not, atleast i dont. However i support the effort to help the people there. Everyone seems to forget soo easily that it wasn;t so great there before the war. Do you guys remember the Kurdish slaughter a few yeras back, you know one of the things Saddam is on trial for? When he killed thoudsands of IRAQI citizens? Were they better off being slaughtered by their own leader? Im not suggesting that us killing Iraqi civilians is better than the Iraqi government doing it, Im merely suggesting that by our being there, hopefully in the years to come there wont be any slaughters of Iraqis.

Damnit, sorry i dont know why my quotes didnt work...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> that's a shame. SHAAAAAAME! the beating is not what disturbed me though, it was the cameraman's commentary. what kind of sick f*ck gets his rocks off on watching guys get beaten?


every on e thats into UFC?
[/quote]

Thats so unbelievably ignorant Im not gonna bother. If you dont like the sport fine, but dont compare it to a military beating in war.

[/quote]

my point is that some people get enjoyment out of violence, look at your avatar..

sure the difference is two people in a ring knowingly fighting each other and a civilian on the street getting the snot beat out him by soldiers, some people just like violence of all sorts... you can jsutify UFC how ever you want but its two people brutally beating each other.. wether there wearing uniforms or fighting for them self or another country is still people fighting and violence..


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> You are still a douche.


dont worry as much as i appreciate your ability to understand the point i was trying to make you to are still a douchiousmaximus kanukius
[/quote]

Do you bite your thumb at me, sir?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> You are still a douche.


dont worry as much as i appreciate your ability to understand the point i was trying to make you to are still a douchiousmaximus kanukius
[/quote]

Do you bite your thumb at me, sir?
[/quote]

no but i slap your face with my glove, pistols at dawn


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> You are still a douche.


dont worry as much as i appreciate your ability to understand the point i was trying to make you to are still a douchiousmaximus kanukius
[/quote]

Do you bite your thumb at me, sir?
[/quote]

no but i slap your face with my glove, pistols at dawn
[/quote]

DO YOU QUARREL?...sir?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> You are still a douche.


dont worry as much as i appreciate your ability to understand the point i was trying to make you to are still a douchiousmaximus kanukius
[/quote]

Do you bite your thumb at me, sir?
[/quote]

no but i slap your face with my glove, pistols at dawn
[/quote]

DO YOU QUARREL?...sir?
[/quote]

my quarrel has but one resolution sir and that shall be your residence 2 meters below the surface you currently occupy..


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> You are still a douche.


dont worry as much as i appreciate your ability to understand the point i was trying to make you to are still a douchiousmaximus kanukius
[/quote]

Do you bite your thumb at me, sir?
[/quote]

no but i slap your face with my glove, pistols at dawn
[/quote]

DO YOU QUARREL?...sir?
[/quote]

my quarrel has but one resolution sir and that shall be your residence 2 meters below the surface you currently occupy..
[/quote]

Ah f*ck, the 6th floor is chilly this time of year :laugh:

If you do, sir, I am for you: For your resolution will break faith with its untruth.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Sick? Dude, that was like the least sick pic on the site. Its more disturbing because its a child thats all. Deal with it, its the truth of war.


Both of you guys are wrong. These types of images should not be posted without a warning. Have any of you ever seen a 5 year old child in person shot in the head by a drive-by? I have and that's why it sickens me. I know what war can do to people and how people suffer on both sides. But I'm not the one posting those images to prove my point. Would you like to see the bodies of some 9-11 victims or you would rather see people having their wifes raped and then the husbands turtored to death in Iraq. I choose to see those images, not you. I can pull out tons of pics out of my ass to support the war in iraq. But I will not show those pics but rather let you do your own homework.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Mettle said:


> More people should have to see that. It should be on television every single night. Prime time. Not just random off focus camera shots of car bomb incidents. But truly showing the face of the people. And not just the little Iraqi kids either. We should be showing the soldiers and what they're going through as well - show them with their missing legs and arms and disfigured faces. Let people get a taste of what war is really like.


I agree. We all should...
No one here has seen the true horrors of war except the few that have been on the actual battle field. Does anyone really think you can compare a picture of a bloody corpse with actually standing next to it, or even with moving pictures? Does anyone actually think all the casualties we see on TV die as Hollywood-ish as what TV makes us believe (not torn to shreds, but neatly displayed at the side of the road, or halfway covered with a blanket)? I don't think so. We the people don't know what war is about - not even close.
For our own sake, we should see kids being blown to bloody gibs, women raped and sliced open with machetes, car bomb victims, etc. - as a protection against ourselves. Maybe then we finally realise what war is all about, and maybe then we can be halfway able to make a proper decision as to whether we want to send our own troops to such situations (it goes without saying that that goes for situations only where the parliament, the people's most direct representatives, still have actual political power). And that has nothing to do with having an army that is trained to engage in combat. Politicians are the people's representatives, chosen to govern the country to its best interest: that does not give them the right to decide over life and death without telling the whole story, or worse, by spoonfeeding the masses lies and fabrications - it's a severe breach of the trust we placed in them (bordering treason, imo.)
Politicians know that support for war would hit rock bottom within a month if the most gruesome footage was aired on national TV - that's why they want such control over what is and what is not aired (in other words, that's why they enforce a hefty dose of censorship). And imo. that's a crime, as it goes at the expense of young men and women that die for the ambitions of politicians, sold to the public through lies in order to keep support up... That's not dealing in the country's best interest.


----------



## Nephthys010 (Feb 4, 2006)

This paper that claims to have this tape are the very paper that fired their editor after it was proven by the goverment that photos of beaten iraqis were faked by them. I'm not sayin that its completely fake im just sayin keep an open mind. 
The news of the world (the paper in question) have held on to this until now why? Because they like to stir it up sells more papers.
My question where did the muslims get all the flags to burn of all the different countries that p*ss them off its not like you see there local conershops sellin them. You cant have an empire without kickin down the little guys! Blair & Bush wanna start some super nation imo cuz our real threat is the chinese and korenans (no offence 2 any of there)


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

I dont think its fake.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> And by the way, the media have added the comentary to the video afterwards, according to several sources.


That seems to be a popular belief. I think its very reasonable to assume that the audio commentary may have been added later. Im sure the video is real, however.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

You guys have to remember this is the News of the world.

They're a disgusting company and will do anything to make money.

Including modifying content.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

When money is involved you always have to be suspicious. Problem is, money is almost always involved.

I agree that the world needs to know the horrors of war to realize that there has to be a better way. The first photographs of war that I know of were from the Civil War and they really shook people up (as mild as they may be to today's standards).

The other side of this is desensitizing people. Seeing people blown up every day is going to make it (sadly) almost 'normal' to people. It shouldn't be normal.

The bottom line is we are a very despicable species, considering our capacity for self-awareness, morality, and peace.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

G23.40SW said:


> You guys have to remember this is the News of the world.
> 
> They're a disgusting company and will do anything to make money.
> 
> Including modifying content.


:nod:

Modifying or only showing selected scenes. This also happened a few years back in Cincinnati where the media knew there was tension between african americans and the police. What did they do when a large black male died from his heart exploding from drug usuage and police were there? They edit out the parts where the man attacks the officers, tries to kill them. Media then releases the part of the video saying "Black Male beaten to death by Police". They have the information and they edit it to their liking.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's some other info.



> Point 1: the Troops involved had just been under MG & RPG attack & had just had a mortar & blast bomb (homemade shrapnel bomb) hit thier base.
> 
> Point 2: The Company involved had just had to repel 65 surges by the rioters to invade the base & cause damage & more than likely death to anyone/thing inside
> 
> ...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

if somebody was throwing gernades and mortars at you... wouldnt you be pissed at them to? it was just blind rage, they were on edge and the people that caused that stress got what they had coming... and it was more fair than the execution style they used on our troops in my opinion....


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> if somebody was throwing gernades and mortars at you... wouldnt you be pissed at them to? it was just blind rage, they were on edge and the people that caused that stress got what they had coming... and it was more fair than the execution style they used on our troops in my opinion....


I in no way, agree with physical violence, hence the reason why I am not in the military....

However, ..You do have to wonder WHY these people were getting beaten. There might be a reason.. think about it.

I highly doubt that they randomly picked them out of a mild mannered, peaceful crowd, and just started slamming them with clubs.

They could have had guns or any type of weapons, and they may have been using them to boot. Try and look at all sides, all open minded people lol

BTW, I still don't agree with violence of any type, as I believe that it does not solve what it is trying to accomplish. But this is man's attempt to even stop needless violence. Violence for violence is typical man's attempt to create peace. And it will NEVER happen.. not EVER.

*anyone who has an ear, let him hear*
And you can not stop violence _on you_, an innocent, by saying it isn't happening, or by being nice back. 
It MUST be countered.. and I know a good way to do just that..







the thing is, very few believe in Him anymore.. and most who do, are too attached to this world, and it's lusts and posessions, to put their necks on the chopping block for Him.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

thats just sad


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

I am amazed by the jerk offs that make such dumb comments on here!
I was a soldier, I was in Afghanistan for two years and Iraq for three and a half, so when I type here, I am typing from first hand knowledge. Don't get me wrong.. that's why I was there, so that people like the ones in this chat could have the freedom to say whatever they wanted and wouldn't have to worry about someone killing them over it. That's the same reason why I fought over there, so that the civilians could have freedom. Sadly so many of you have had your brains blistered by the media.. why doesn't the media have Iraqis' telling the cameras how they wish we would leave, or how are soldiers are awful?? The reason is.. they are safer now, they want us there.. 
I do not agree with the language that the soldiers video taping were using, but they weren't saying that for you. We must understand where they are and what they are dealing with. It's the same as paramedics making jokes on a fatal car wreck. When you are in those situations, you make light of things.. it's a copeing mechanism, nothing more. Secondly.. spend your days fighting for someone elses freedom to have your own country memebers talking sh*t about you, spend your days and nights in worry that you may never see tomorrow, and see how your language and attitude change. What makes me laugh is that when someone cuts you off on the road you flip them the bird and threaten them but that's o.k. these guys are being shot at, people trying to kill them, day in and day out... but you won't cut them slack. Here's the bottom line.. if that's you, you're a p*ssy. You want to say somethings ok for you to do but not for them.. and they are the ones with the balls doing something while you simply chirp out a bunch of bullshit in the safety of your home, nestled behind your screen.. what a joke. Now lets look at what happened to the kids. They got tagged with sticks a few times (not even that hard) and kicked in the ass)... hell, my dad did that.. and he spanked etc. to teach me a lesson. But hey.. since a few of you know so much.. I'd love to know what the people were doing beofre hand that made 64 soldiers charge out there??? I'll give you a hint.. it was a mob and they were laying landmines for our trucks.. land mines blow legs and arms off.. but still, those guys shouldn't have wacked'em with a stick... ha ha ha whatever!
Go back in the lounge and look at my surgery pics, also ask and I'll show you pics of the three bullets I had dug out of my back and hip! Don't talk sh!t to me suckers.. I was there, I lived that and loved it. I MADE CHANGES IN THE WORLD, and I was fighting for you just as much as I was fighting for those kids.. give the soldiers their due respect, otherwise shut the hell up. Don't pretend like you know what is going on just because you watched CNN last night..

much love
Q.D.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

^^ thank you for your service, for people like me..

I hope that your countrymen give you the respect that you deserve


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

Who is disrespting soldiers here?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

thanks for that QD, hopefully you will get something across here... many of my friends are soldiers spending time in iraq right now, or have just gotten home and their stories changed my life... cnn doesnt cover the real sh*t...only what makes us look bad


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Skunk whyd you delete "nukem till they glow then shoot em in the dark"??







:laugh: was about to say i like your style but dont be a puss-keep in mind the source of the negative feedback you got came from individuals who A: victomize alqueda-taliban-vengence brigade-mujadeed, or what ever name they got for themselves this week as "freedom fighters" and heroes, who passivy admire the attack on U.S soil and are impatiently waiting for anouther successful attack on the "evil Americans" again..or B: still too wet behind the ears to comprehend what goes on in a hostile fire zone.. theyre there to do a job and last time i checked throwing rocks is considered hostile, hats off to brit troop for a fine display of discipine shown by not handing them thier brains..


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for posting QD and allowing us all the see things from a side not covered by the media trying make our country look as bad as it possibly can. Tha anti-American propoganda seems endless anymore. Thanks for posting something hopefully everyone here can respect. And thanks for your hard work and commitment for our country. You have my unlimited respect.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Liquid said:


> Skunk whyd you delete "nukem till they glow then shoot em in the dark"??:laugh::laugh: was about to say i like your style but dont be a puss-keep in mind the source of the negative feedback you got came from individuals who A: victomize alqueda-taliban-vengence brigade-mujadeed, or what ever name they got for themselves this week as "freedom fighters" and heroes, who passivy admire the attack on U.S soil and are impatiently waiting for anouther successful attack on the "evil Americans" again..or B: still too wet behind the ears to comprehend what goes on in a hostile fire zone.. theyre there to do a job and last time i checked throwing rocks is considered hostile, hats off to brit troop for a fine display of discipine shown by not handing them thier brains..


i took it out because i was sick of being called a "mindless f*ck"...by people who have no idea who i am and what i am actually capible of mentally... and its still in the quotes so anybody that actually reads the forum will see "my style" and what i am about... and thats not taking sh*t from anybody who STARTS the fight on our turf and forces us to END it after running back to their caves and hiding and takin cheap shots... behind their women and children, and then use that against us too....


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

To those of you.. you are more than welcome. I am not here to stir the hornets nest, I just get tired of the same old chatter. If you think America is such a bad place, I'll let you in on a little secret, this is one of a handful of lands that will gladly except your departure. Love it or leave it. For me, as a soldier I find it not only disrespectful to me, but to the thousands who died before me over the last 200 years to provide this very freedom we are all so eagerly using. Just the same, I find it repulsive for the thousands who will die afterwards.. to the men who are dieing as I type this very message. I find it weak that people would say or type.. even in the smallest of chat rooms, comments that degrade our soldiers, the same soldiers who like it or not.. are fighting tooth and nail to provide you your freedom, they are paying YOUR price, for you!!! Being born in America doesn't guarantee your freedom, it's the men and women who wear the uniform who are GRANTING that freedom. For the people not from America, the Sweeds, Germans, French, etc.. they can think us for their freedom as well. To sit and type negative comments about our soldiers or our government is fueling a dangerous fire which burns brighter for the enemy each and every day. If someone wants to talk smack about the kids getting wacked on.. then talk to me. I was a Ranger and a Psy Opps Specialist with the 110th Mt. While in Iraq I commited true attrocities in the name of freedom, to protect my family and my fellow brothers in the service, and I would happily do it all again. I hear the cheap words cast against soldiers and I wonder, for those saying such things, what have they ever done? My time in the service was and will be the penticle of my life. Each soldier sacrifices himself for a greater cause.. what have you done?
I thik every one has the righ tto belive and think what they want. That's what makes this country the best in the world, however, don't openly bash or banter the men and women who are stepping up and "standing in the gap"...

God Bless.. 
_LIBERATE TU TEMET EX INFERIS_

*RANGERS LEAD THE WAY!*
QD


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

quickdeath said:


> To those of you.. you are more than welcome. I am not here to stir the hornets nest, I just get tired of the same old chatter. If you think America is such a bad place, I'll let you in on a little secret, this is one of a handful of lands that will gladly except your departure. Love it or leave it. For me, as a soldier I find it not only disrespectful to me, but to the thousands who died before me over the last 200 years to provide this very freedom we are all so eagerly using. Just the same, I find it repulsive for the thousands who will die afterwards.. to the men who are dieing as I type this very message. I find it weak that people would say or type.. even in the smallest of chat rooms, comments that degrade our soldiers, the same soldiers who like it or not.. are fighting tooth and nail to provide you your freedom, they are paying YOUR price, for you!!! Being born in America doesn't guarantee your freedom, it's the men and women who wear the uniform who are GRANTING that freedom. For the people not from America, the Sweeds, Germans, French, etc.. they can think us for their freedom as well. To sit and type negative comments about our soldiers or our government is fueling a dangerous fire which burns brighter for the enemy each and every day. If someone wants to talk smack about the kids getting wacked on.. then talk to me. I was a Ranger and a Psy Opps Specialist with the 110th Mt. While in Iraq I commited true attrocities in the name of freedom, to protect my family and my fellow brothers in the service, and I would happily do it all again. I hear the cheap words cast against soldiers and I wonder, for those saying such things, what have they ever done? My time in the service was and will be the penticle of my life. Each soldier sacrifices himself for a greater cause.. what have you done?
> I thik every one has the righ tto belive and think what they want. That's what makes this country the best in the world, however, don't openly bash or banter the men and women who are stepping up and "standing in the gap"...
> 
> God Bless..
> ...


Holy f*ck dude, we get the point, you think you guys are doing good in the world....great.

Do you not get paid for being a soldier?

Do you not go into war knowing the risks?

Im not saying I dont appreciate what you do, but dont confuse contempt for the governments actions for disrespect of a uniformed soldier.

But whats the point of posting these rants? You say everyone is blind to what's REALLY happening over there. Of-f*cking-course we are, do you want us all to fly over and sit on the side of the road and watch? It is the duty of the public to take what they believe to be true from the media.

You know, its great that you have chosen this life path. And its great that you survived your accident and Im happy to see that you are healing







But dont ask for any more respect than I would give say a policeman, or a fireman. These are JOBS, sometimes even CAREERS. I dont spend my life praising firemen, because they know they have to fight fighters. I respect them, but I wont allow them to start a fire because they are so stressed from fighting fires all day.

Cheers, and best of luck on the road to recovery


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Damn Danny you really can be a huge asshole cant you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> Damn Danny you really can be a huge asshole cant you.


?

Im not disrespecting him, so whats wrong with what I said?

Whatever, Im off to bed.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

the fires dont millatiously fly airplanes into buildings or shoot mortars and RPGs either.... totally different and last i checked WE also get paid with being able to do what we want, freedom, for what he and other soldiers do and if there was no threat (and or oil not really sure) there, they wouldnt be around... and our gas prices are still up the A$$ high so i think it narrows it down.... when many soldiers signed up they had no idea that on sept 9 our country would be ATTACKED and they would go to war...it was always a possibility but you dont know for sure... some people in reserves get their time done and never leave the state other than boot camp, and some spend months in a desert bunker getting shot with mortars... do you actually think if EVERY troop pulled out that they wouldnt be up to more sh*t on our soil tomorrow?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Danny you were insulting troops in the title of the thread!

"And here I was thinking we were more civilized then them"


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> Danny you were insulting troops in the title of the thread!
> 
> "And here I was thinking we were more civilized then them"


hes not even an adult... his mind is a flurry of hormones and confusion and obviously as he has demonstrated he doesnt know what even _he_ is talking about


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> hes not even an adult... his mind is a flurry of hormones and confusion and obviously as he has demonstrated he doesnt know what even _he_ is talking about


So if I'm to assume you ARE an adult, what in god's name is YOUR excuse for being an idiot?

Or have we already forgotten the "let's nuke the Iraqis for killing Americans who invaded their country and also 9/11 which isn't relevant but is really really bad"


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

ha ha... yeah a soldier gets paid, a whopping 17 thousand dollars a year. There are a large array of soldiers that go into the military because they have no place to go, as for the S.F. and people who did jobs such as mine, it surley can't be the pay, and yes my friend, I was eager to fight and knew exactly what I was signing on for, I knew that my two years of trainning; Ranger school, SEERS, Halo, Air Born, Air Assault, Pathfinder, Sniper, AIT, etc. was for a task in which I had a high risk of death, and I did it all on purpose. Does that change anything.. no. You say you get the point but you obviously don't.. but I do agree with you in the sense that talking to you is a waste of my time and every one elses. Yes, I think that you should go sit on a road side over there so that you can get some real insight as to what is taking place before you compare American soldiers to them and further more put soldiers below them (as you did). To go on if I may, I do think that what you did was rude, disrespectful and something that only an extremist liberal with no insight would go on to say. Your lack of education in the matters in which you have so boldly brought up proves your ignorance. Your biblical quotations shows further more your lack of knowledge, for we know that David, Samson, Peter, Moses, Paul, Jesus Himself and tons more fought and died for a just cause and killed as well (I know what your thinking.. read on about where Christ comes back, the story changes!) And yes.. I belive you should respect firemen, police officers, school teachers etc. but you don't get that.. that was the whole point in me saying " people who give to a greater cause than that of themselves. Perhaps if you could do that, then you could gather some self respect and appreciate the true heroes in this world. Instead you are a taker, you gladly take the freedoms and safety that soldiers and firemen and police men have given you and don;t think twice about it. That is sad, not for me or the others but for yourself. I am amazed at how gracious 99% of the people are in this chat and appreciative of the job that I did at one time. I was not looking for that.. but that is why I and others fight.. because we like what we see, we love our country and the people that make it and think it's worth fighting for. 
Now as I said twice before, and I'll say it here in a different way.. war is nasty business no doubt. I am in awe that our media thinks it's bad that we take naked pictures of captives and it is degrading.. to the same people who were trying to kill us. I also hate to tell you that you, being a white man, are not a friend of these people and they would prefer to see you dead. I will say that I have respect for all, even you. I recall how I felt that day when I watched those planes hit those buildings and people were jumping out to splatter instead of burning to death. It makes me sick, and I am am more than able to sleep at night with the choice of killing everyone who had the slightest part in that.

By the way... what do you do Danny??


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

elTwitcho said:


> hes not even an adult... his mind is a flurry of hormones and confusion and obviously as he has demonstrated he doesnt know what even _he_ is talking about


So if I'm to assume you ARE an adult, what in god's name is YOUR excuse for being an idiot?

Or have we already forgotten the "let's nuke the Iraqis for killing Americans who invaded their country and also 9/11 which isn't relevant but is really really bad"








[/quote]








yeah, i am an adult legally, 21, and as i said above:
"_i was sick of being called a "mindless f*ck"...by people who have no idea who i am and what i am actually capible of mentally... and its still in the quotes so anybody that actually reads the forum will see "my style" and what i am about... and thats not taking sh*t from anybody who STARTS the fight on our turf and forces us to END it after running back to their caves and hiding and takin cheap shots... behind their women and children, and then use that against us too.... _ "

i am pretty sure harboring the terrorists that flew airplanes into buildings, and the search for the leaders of terrorists, was the inital reason for the war actually... and i am sure bush had some idea about oil too or whatever you are going to say next ... and they killed more americans before we invaded (as QD said " _those planes hit those buildings and people were jumping out to splatter instead of burning to death. It makes me sick_") so you tell me o'pile of wisdom how in the F*** is 9/11 not relevent? we took the fight off of US soil and went to the source,osama, who is still too big of a bitch to show his face, and because of that we captured many alqueda leaders and first men, not to mention Saddam (who has killed more people in his lifetime than we have killed iraquis) was overthrown, and we gave those people something they would have never seen in 20 lifetimes,you see the glass as half empty and cant see the good things that have come out of this... i would say if you want to focus on the negatives yeah, people died, but thats what happens in war, and from what i can see all they are doing is hiding in caves, taking cheap shots at troops, hiding behind people that are totally innocent (women and children) blowing up embassys, convoys stopped by PUTTING THEIR OWN KIDS IN THE ROAD, clubs with american citizens (and who? their own people) carbombs in the street....it goes on and on... they dont care about bistandards and they use the fact that the media holds that against us to their advantage. and i also said "i am not a savage... and by no means did i wish to offend any of you... i am aware that nuclear fallout would effect the whole world, radiation, gas prices, EVERYTHING... i was using it as an expression." do you think that if they got in controll of a nuclear warhead that they would hesitate for one second to detonate it in the most popluated area they could? F*** no, and then when you and i die , (and you are side by side with hitler







getting your daily pineapple) do you not realize when you are fighting an enemy who would or could potentally use something like that against you i dont think you can say its not reasonable and would never be an option... i am not an idiot, therefore i dont need an excuse... and personally i would say liquid hit the nail on the head..

Liquid said : "_the source of the negative feedback you got came from individuals who A: victomize alqueda-taliban-vengence brigade-mujadeed, or what ever name they got for themselves this week as "freedom fighters" and heroes, who passivy admire the attack on U.S soil and are impatiently waiting for anouther successful attack on the "evil Americans" again..or B: still too wet behind the ears to comprehend what goes on in a hostile fire zone.. theyre there to do a job and last time i checked throwing rocks is considered hostile_"

i would say not only are you A) and B), and far more of an idiot and a jerkoff than me...







if you want to keep bashing on me and calling me a jerkoff for stating my opinion, even after i apologised for offending anybody...







and all you














that want to bash on me







as well...

JAmonAhh...iee heeee....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

No matter how bad the situation is, no matter how many comrades they lost on the battle field, and no matter why those soldiers are there to begin with (one thing: please STFU about a 9/11-Iraq connection







), those soldiers are trained professionals, and have to behave as such (and if not, should be immedeately sanctioned, severely, as their actions work counter-productive and polarizing, and thus might endanger the lives of countless others).
There is *no* excuse whatsoever for behaviour such as that (or Abu Graibh, or Guantanamo), in particular not by troops send by a countries that loves to lecture the rest of the world about respect, civil rights, freedom and democracy, and more such pretty things they violate while preaching.

Two wrongs do not make a right - period.
And no disrespect intended, as I too can appreciate and respect certain (not all) actions and sacrifices made to combat terrorism, but I don't care if you have fought in this war: it doesn't mean you automatically have the thruth on their side, or that your words means more than that of someone against the war or certain aspects of it.

Having said all that, I still don't the point in having released this footage: those soldiers could have been dealt with in silence if it wasn't for that fucked-up boulevard paper that lets money prevail over everything else (not to say this paper is the only one guilty of potentially dangerous sensationalism).


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

quickdeath said:


> ha ha... yeah a soldier gets paid, a whopping 17 thousand dollars a year. There are a large array of soldiers that go into the military because they have no place to go, as for the S.F. and people who did jobs such as mine, it surley can't be the pay, and yes my friend, I was eager to fight and knew exactly what I was signing on for, I knew that my two years of trainning; Ranger school, SEERS, Halo, Air Born, Air Assault, Pathfinder, Sniper, AIT, etc. was for a task in which I had a high risk of death, and I did it all on purpose. Does that change anything.. no. You say you get the point but you obviously don't.. but I do agree with you in the sense that talking to you is a waste of my time and every one elses. Yes, I think that you should go sit on a road side over there so that you can get some real insight as to what is taking place before you compare American soldiers to them and further more put soldiers below them (as you did). To go on if I may, I do think that what you did was rude, disrespectful and something that only an extremist liberal with no insight would go on to say. Your lack of education in the matters in which you have so boldly brought up proves your ignorance. Your biblical quotations shows further more your lack of knowledge, for we know that David, Samson, Peter, Moses, Paul, Jesus Himself and tons more fought and died for a just cause and killed as well (I know what your thinking.. read on about where Christ comes back, the story changes!) And yes.. I belive you should respect firemen, police officers, school teachers etc. but you don't get that.. that was the whole point in me saying " people who give to a greater cause than that of themselves. Perhaps if you could do that, then you could gather some self respect and appreciate the true heroes in this world. Instead you are a taker, you gladly take the freedoms and safety that soldiers and firemen and police men have given you and don;t think twice about it. That is sad, not for me or the others but for yourself. I am amazed at how gracious 99% of the people are in this chat and appreciative of the job that I did at one time. I was not looking for that.. but that is why I and others fight.. because we like what we see, we love our country and the people that make it and think it's worth fighting for.
> Now as I said twice before, and I'll say it here in a different way.. war is nasty business no doubt. I am in awe that our media thinks it's bad that we take naked pictures of captives and it is degrading.. to the same people who were trying to kill us. I also hate to tell you that you, being a white man, are not a friend of these people and they would prefer to see you dead. I will say that I have respect for all, even you. I recall how I felt that day when I watched those planes hit those buildings and people were jumping out to splatter instead of burning to death. It makes me sick, and I am am more than able to sleep at night with the choice of killing everyone who had the slightest part in that.
> 
> By the way... what do you do Danny??


Great, you give to a greater cause. And if everyone gave to a greater cause, what would there be to fight for? Who would pay the bills?

Im sorry I wont give you all thes praise obviously you feel you deserve. I respect you for the job you do, and I appreciate that you do it knowing the risks. You went into this knowing full well the risks, and yea, you probably have better insight on whats happening in Iraq. Great. Now Im goin to continue my life, if you dont mind. You can keep making it sound like what you do changes the world more than what I do...

Oh, what do I do? Im in school, work, and volunteer at the hospital. I hope to become a humanitaian or even work with the UN one day.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> i am pretty sure harboring the terrorists that flew airplanes into buildings, and the search for the leaders of terrorists, was the inital reason for the war actually... and i am sure bush had some idea about oil too or whatever you are going to say next ... and they killed more americans before we invaded (as QD said " _those planes hit those buildings and people were jumping out to splatter instead of burning to death. It makes me sick_") so you tell me o'pile of wisdom how in the F*** is 9/11 not relevent? we took the fight off of US soil and went to the source


Then why didn't we invade Saudi Arabia ? Majority of hijackers were Saudis not Iraquis. bin Laden is also Saudi. Saudi Arabia is a fundamentalist Muslim state that tramples its citizens human rights. But Iraq war actually benefits the Saudis and they are richer for it.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> ha ha... yeah a soldier gets paid, a whopping 17 thousand dollars a year. There are a large array of soldiers that go into the military because they have no place to go, as for the S.F. and people who did jobs such as mine, it surley can't be the pay, and yes my friend, I was eager to fight and knew exactly what I was signing on for, I knew that my two years of trainning; Ranger school, SEERS, Halo, Air Born, Air Assault, Pathfinder, Sniper, AIT, etc. was for a task in which I had a high risk of death, and I did it all on purpose. Does that change anything.. no. You say you get the point but you obviously don't.. but I do agree with you in the sense that talking to you is a waste of my time and every one elses. Yes, I think that you should go sit on a road side over there so that you can get some real insight as to what is taking place before you compare American soldiers to them and further more put soldiers below them (as you did). To go on if I may, I do think that what you did was rude, disrespectful and something that only an extremist liberal with no insight would go on to say. Your lack of education in the matters in which you have so boldly brought up proves your ignorance. Your biblical quotations shows further more your lack of knowledge, for we know that David, Samson, Peter, Moses, Paul, Jesus Himself and tons more fought and died for a just cause and killed as well (I know what your thinking.. read on about where Christ comes back, the story changes!) And yes.. I belive you should respect firemen, police officers, school teachers etc. but you don't get that.. that was the whole point in me saying " people who give to a greater cause than that of themselves. Perhaps if you could do that, then you could gather some self respect and appreciate the true heroes in this world. Instead you are a taker, you gladly take the freedoms and safety that soldiers and firemen and police men have given you and don;t think twice about it. That is sad, not for me or the others but for yourself. I am amazed at how gracious 99% of the people are in this chat and appreciative of the job that I did at one time. I was not looking for that.. but that is why I and others fight.. because we like what we see, we love our country and the people that make it and think it's worth fighting for.
> Now as I said twice before, and I'll say it here in a different way.. war is nasty business no doubt. I am in awe that our media thinks it's bad that we take naked pictures of captives and it is degrading.. to the same people who were trying to kill us. I also hate to tell you that you, being a white man, are not a friend of these people and they would prefer to see you dead. I will say that I have respect for all, even you. I recall how I felt that day when I watched those planes hit those buildings and people were jumping out to splatter instead of burning to death. It makes me sick, and I am am more than able to sleep at night with the choice of killing everyone who had the slightest part in that.
> 
> By the way... what do you do Danny??


Great, you give to a greater cause. And if everyone gave to a greater cause, what would there be to fight for? Who would pay the bills?

Im sorry I wont give you all thes praise obviously you feel you deserve. I respect you for the job you do, and I appreciate that you do it knowing the risks. You went into this knowing full well the risks, and yea, you probably have better insight on whats happening in Iraq. Great. Now Im goin to continue my life, if you dont mind. You can keep making it sound like what you do changes the world more than what I do...

Oh, what do I do? Im in school, work, and volunteer at the hospital. I hope to become a humanitaian or even work with the UN one day.
[/quote]

You know Danny your right. You at home, sitting behind your computer screen typing is definately making as many changes in the world as someone who served their country at war. Your non-stop anti-American rants absolutely make a huge difference. Either way, you can only hope to one day have an effect on the world that the soldiers in Iraq have. Thanks to those soldiers, millions of Iraqis will be freed of oppression and genocide, both today and in the future. Not to speak for QD, but those are his credentials (excuse me if Im stepping on your toes QD). So whatve you got to back up that you make as big a difference in the world? Show some respect.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> ha ha... yeah a soldier gets paid, a whopping 17 thousand dollars a year. There are a large array of soldiers that go into the military because they have no place to go, as for the S.F. and people who did jobs such as mine, it surley can't be the pay, and yes my friend, I was eager to fight and knew exactly what I was signing on for, I knew that my two years of trainning; Ranger school, SEERS, Halo, Air Born, Air Assault, Pathfinder, Sniper, AIT, etc. was for a task in which I had a high risk of death, and I did it all on purpose. Does that change anything.. no. You say you get the point but you obviously don't.. but I do agree with you in the sense that talking to you is a waste of my time and every one elses. Yes, I think that you should go sit on a road side over there so that you can get some real insight as to what is taking place before you compare American soldiers to them and further more put soldiers below them (as you did). To go on if I may, I do think that what you did was rude, disrespectful and something that only an extremist liberal with no insight would go on to say. Your lack of education in the matters in which you have so boldly brought up proves your ignorance. Your biblical quotations shows further more your lack of knowledge, for we know that David, Samson, Peter, Moses, Paul, Jesus Himself and tons more fought and died for a just cause and killed as well (I know what your thinking.. read on about where Christ comes back, the story changes!) And yes.. I belive you should respect firemen, police officers, school teachers etc. but you don't get that.. that was the whole point in me saying " people who give to a greater cause than that of themselves. Perhaps if you could do that, then you could gather some self respect and appreciate the true heroes in this world. Instead you are a taker, you gladly take the freedoms and safety that soldiers and firemen and police men have given you and don;t think twice about it. That is sad, not for me or the others but for yourself. I am amazed at how gracious 99% of the people are in this chat and appreciative of the job that I did at one time. I was not looking for that.. but that is why I and others fight.. because we like what we see, we love our country and the people that make it and think it's worth fighting for.
> Now as I said twice before, and I'll say it here in a different way.. war is nasty business no doubt. I am in awe that our media thinks it's bad that we take naked pictures of captives and it is degrading.. to the same people who were trying to kill us. I also hate to tell you that you, being a white man, are not a friend of these people and they would prefer to see you dead. I will say that I have respect for all, even you. I recall how I felt that day when I watched those planes hit those buildings and people were jumping out to splatter instead of burning to death. It makes me sick, and I am am more than able to sleep at night with the choice of killing everyone who had the slightest part in that.
> 
> By the way... what do you do Danny??


Great, you give to a greater cause. And if everyone gave to a greater cause, what would there be to fight for? Who would pay the bills?

Im sorry I wont give you all thes praise obviously you feel you deserve. I respect you for the job you do, and I appreciate that you do it knowing the risks. You went into this knowing full well the risks, and yea, you probably have better insight on whats happening in Iraq. Great. Now Im goin to continue my life, if you dont mind. You can keep making it sound like what you do changes the world more than what I do...

Oh, what do I do? Im in school, work, and volunteer at the hospital. I hope to become a humanitaian or even work with the UN one day.
[/quote]

You know Danny your right. You at home, sitting behind your computer screen typing is definately making as many changes in the world as someone who served their country at war. Your non-stop anti-American rants absolutely make a huge difference. Either way, you can only hope to one day have an effect on the world that the soldiers in Iraq have. Thanks to those soldiers, millions of Iraqis will be freed of oppression and genocide, both today and in the future. Not to speak for QD, but those are his credentials (excuse me if Im stepping on your toes QD). So whatve you got to back up that you make as big a difference in the world? Show some respect.
[/quote]

I did show some respect









And I dont come on a fish site to change the world, I do because its a good way to kill time at school or home.

Like I said, he chose that path. Im not going to drool over him and bow down to him. Especially because I dont believe the basis on which you guys invaded Iraq, this wasnt a war of "Freedom" and thats obvious.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I didnt suggest you come to a fish site to change the worldd, you implyed that you have has much an effect on the world as our soliders in Iraq, in this case QD. So inform us, what are your great accomplishments that sllow you to make such claims?

Also, this isnt a war of freedom you say? How isnt it? Arent the people of Iraq free of the oppression they faced and the genocides that were being commited there?

When we entered Somalia to help the people who were dieing of starvation there, that was great. How is it so terrible that we enter Iraq in order to save the lives of people dieing there from chemical weapons being used on them by their dictator?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> I didnt suggest you come to a fish site to change the worldd, you implyed that you have has much an effect on the world as our soliders in Iraq, in this case QD. So inform us, what are your great accomplishments that sllow you to make such claims?


I'd rather not post them here, because it would be boring and arrogant sounding for others, but I would be happy to PM you with what I feel I offer to the world


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

So you dont mind sounding arrogent making you claims, you just dont want to sound arrogent to prove them true?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> So you dont mind sounding arrogent making you claims, you just dont want to sound arrogent to prove them true?


Tell me, is it arrogant to say I think that every person in society who contributes does thier part in changing the world for the better? I would say it's ignorant to think only those who shoot guns at other people have an effect on the world.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I never said "only those who shoot guns have an effect on the world."

You claimed you have had just as profound an effect onthe world, and I asked you to explain your big contribution to society. Stop putting words in my mouth, or rewording what i say to fit your cause.

Anyways Im off to class...be back to argue with you more later Danny.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> I never said "only those who shoot guns have an effect on the world."
> 
> You claimed you have had just as profound an effect onthe world, and I asked you to explain your big contribution to society. Stop putting words in my mouth, or rewording what i say to fit your cause.
> 
> Anyways Im off to class...be back to argue with you more later Danny.


I will reply to this when you return


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> No matter how bad the situation is, no matter how many comrades they lost on the battle field, and no matter why those soldiers are there to begin with (one thing: please STFU about a 9/11-Iraq connection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good post Judazzz.

First off you have to thank Quickdeath for his service to our country.

But we do not have to agree with QD or with our government on anything. That's our right, that's what cant happen in many other countries (you get killed for treason).



> To sit and type negative comments about our soldiers or our government is fueling a dangerous fire which burns brighter for the enemy each and every day.


We can bash the government all we want, it doesn't even matter if we lack the perspective that QD or other soldiers may have. Bashing the soldiers is another story. There are 'rules' to war (contrary to popular belief) and the Geneva convention covers a lot of this. There are relatively clear lines that soldiers cannot cross and it shows how we are better than countries fighting with guerilla tactics. If soldiers do not break these 'rules' that civilized countries are supposed to follow, we do not need to bash them. I do understand that dealing with the situation first hand can make you do some things that you wouldn't do if you had the time to think it over, so the situations do become somewhat gray sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

^^^ Great post ace. We constantly tell ourselves we are better than that, but when it comes down to it, it's all talk. I would like to see soldiers of the "western" world be the bigger man, per se.

Example: That Marine who got shot, got up, and arrested the rebel who shot him. The treated his wounds and saved his life. To show courage, composure and even compassion in a situation like that...takes SOLID character I doubt I could even come close to equalling.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I agree, but we must toe the line and respect the fact that these soldiers are under extreme stress in a war that is less connected to 9-11 than we'd like it to be. It would be fantastic if all troops acted like the one you mentioned, but we know that stress will alter some people's ethical decisions, hopefully not to extremes.

I really feel for all of the soldiers there in that mess, it is turning into Viet Nam all over again (which had some soldiers doing unethical things in a losing war and the country didn't give the good troops the respect they deserved). I dont think the public disrespects on our troops over there yet though, which is good. My best friend fought in the first Gulf War and boy was that a breeze compared to this (biggest worry was friendly fire). We're in over our heads now and tough morality calls will keep happening until this gets resolved.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> First off you have to thank Quickdeath for his service to our country.


Just in case I send out the wrong message - I have a very deep respect for those that are willing to sacrifice their own lives to fight things that affect this world in a negative way, and I also believe that most of them do their job to make wrongs right and make this place a better world. I mean, I know I'm 100% unfit to be a soldier that is sent out to combat zones, and I'm grateful to those that dedicate their lives to that purpose, regardless of nationality.
That doesn't mean I support the underlying cause of a certain military operation, the way they are conducted, or the people responsible for that decision, however.

There's a fundamental difference between criticism and gratefulness, as they are 100% unrelated - in fact, imo. to be able to do so is one of the defining elements of what constitutes democracy (or in other words, as soon as that gets lost, democracy is lost).


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

Judazzz said:


> There's a fundamental difference between criticism and gratefulness, as they are 100% unrelated - in fact, imo. to be able to do so is one of the defining elements of what constitutes democracy (or in other words, as soon as that gets lost, democracy is lost).


And isnt this the new reason people are in IRaq in the first place? To defend democracy?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> hes not even an adult... his mind is a flurry of hormones and confusion and obviously as he has demonstrated he doesnt know what even _he_ is talking about


So if I'm to assume you ARE an adult, what in god's name is YOUR excuse for being an idiot?

Or have we already forgotten the "let's nuke the Iraqis for killing Americans who invaded their country and also 9/11 which isn't relevant but is really really bad"








[/quote]








yeah, i am an adult legally, 21, and as i said above:
"_i was sick of being called a "mindless f*ck"...by people who have no idea who i am and what i am actually capible of mentally... and its still in the quotes so anybody that actually reads the forum will see "my style" and what i am about... and thats not taking sh*t from anybody who STARTS the fight on our turf and forces us to END it after running back to their caves and hiding and takin cheap shots... behind their women and children, and then use that against us too.... _ "

i am pretty sure harboring the terrorists that flew airplanes into buildings, and the search for the leaders of terrorists, was the inital reason for the war actually... and i am sure bush had some idea about oil too or whatever you are going to say next ... and they killed more americans before we invaded (as QD said " _those planes hit those buildings and people were jumping out to splatter instead of burning to death. It makes me sick_") so you tell me o'pile of wisdom how in the F*** is 9/11 not relevent? we took the fight off of US soil and went to the source,osama, who is still too big of a bitch to show his face, and because of that we captured many alqueda leaders and first men, not to mention Saddam (who has killed more people in his lifetime than we have killed iraquis) was overthrown, and we gave those people something they would have never seen in 20 lifetimes,you see the glass as half empty and cant see the good things that have come out of this... i would say if you want to focus on the negatives yeah, people died, but thats what happens in war, and from what i can see all they are doing is hiding in caves, taking cheap shots at troops, hiding behind people that are totally innocent (women and children) blowing up embassys, convoys stopped by PUTTING THEIR OWN KIDS IN THE ROAD, clubs with american citizens (and who? their own people) carbombs in the street....it goes on and on... they dont care about bistandards and they use the fact that the media holds that against us to their advantage. and i also said "i am not a savage... and by no means did i wish to offend any of you... i am aware that nuclear fallout would effect the whole world, radiation, gas prices, EVERYTHING... i was using it as an expression." do you think that if they got in controll of a nuclear warhead that they would hesitate for one second to detonate it in the most popluated area they could? F*** no, and then when you and i die , (and you are side by side with hitler







getting your daily pineapple) do you not realize when you are fighting an enemy who would or could potentally use something like that against you i dont think you can say its not reasonable and would never be an option... i am not an idiot, therefore i dont need an excuse... and personally i would say liquid hit the nail on the head..

Liquid said : "_the source of the negative feedback you got came from individuals who A: victomize alqueda-taliban-vengence brigade-mujadeed, or what ever name they got for themselves this week as "freedom fighters" and heroes, who passivy admire the attack on U.S soil and are impatiently waiting for anouther successful attack on the "evil Americans" again..or B: still too wet behind the ears to comprehend what goes on in a hostile fire zone.. theyre there to do a job and last time i checked throwing rocks is considered hostile_"

i would say not only are you A) and B), and far more of an idiot and a jerkoff than me...







if you want to keep bashing on me and calling me a jerkoff for stating my opinion, even after i apologised for offending anybody...







and all you














that want to bash on me







as well...

JAmonAhh...iee heeee....








[/quote]

I can't say I could even understand half your post once it descended into random "you're an idiot and A) stupid B) I ate chessecake yesterday and you're HItler have a pineapple here's three random emoticons" but what I did understand isn't doing much to argue your cause as someone who is capable of much mentally, or heaven forbid, not a "mindless f*ck". You're trying to justify the Iraq war with 9/11 and that was exactly my point. They had NOTHING to do with each other, and the small minded people with no grasp of anything but the hate in their hearts are the only ones still trying to use the one to justify the other. So let's put it simply

If you want to Nuke the Iraqis because 9/11, you have no god damn idea what you're talking about.

If you think it's ok to have invaded Iraq because of 9/11, you still have no god damn idea what you're talking about.

You follow yet?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> There's a fundamental difference between criticism and gratefulness, as they are 100% unrelated - in fact, imo. to be able to do so is one of the defining elements of what constitutes democracy (or in other words, as soon as that gets lost, democracy is lost).


And isnt this the new reason people are in IRaq in the first place? To defend democracy?
[/quote]
So they say, but personally, I'm not buying that - the reason for invading has shifted so often that to me any reason now given lost its value (not that they all can be dismissed as hollow rhetorics anyways). And besides that, that reason is not consistent with policy or reality anyways.
And even if it were true, how come the Iraqi's are all of a sudden the Coalition's favorite supressed people, whereas peoples all over the world suffer a similar or even worse faith than the Iraqi's did under Saddam? What did they do to earn such a special place in the hearts of Coalition policy makers?
That doesn't mean I wish the Iraqi's can one day enjoy a secure and safe future - imo. the road taken is not, nor will ever be the one leading to that ultimate goal, however. It will only lead to sustained Islamic terrorism, and in the worst case even a civil war (if the Coalition puls out too early) - and then fingerpointing to the ones responsible will be even more futile, as then the Coalition washed its hands off the whole matter, and the ones that pay the price will have to fend for themselves, all by themselves.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Im really late into this one. Just watched the video. Was the commentary dubbed at a later date?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

quick..trust me.. do not get all worked up and waste your time, your trying to explain the unexplainable to an arrogant-ignorant, anti war-anti american brick wall deluded with denial and brain washed by thier very own media propiganda, you will get absolutly no where..you cant blame them, just try and understand them














..


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

Liquid said:


> quick..trust me.. do not get all worked up and waste your time, your trying to explain the unexplainable to an arrogant-ignorant, anti war-anti american brick wall deluded with denial and brain washed by thier very own media propiganda, you will get absolutly no where..you cant blame them, just try and understand them :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one of the reasons I cant respect soldiers more than I do...they think they are this mystery person, who is more valuable and is superior to other people. Maybe if more soldiers were more humble, and subtle about it, I could respect it more. Kinda like my grandpa who faught in WWII. He didnt need toi flaunt it, and he didnt treat people who didnt fight as inferior peices of senseless trash


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> quick..trust me.. do not get all worked up and waste your time, your trying to explain the unexplainable to an arrogant-ignorant, anti war-anti american brick wall deluded with denial and brain washed by thier very own media propiganda, you will get absolutly no where..you cant blame them, just try and understand them :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one of the reasons I cant respect soldiers more than I do...they think they are this mystery person, who is more valuable and is superior to other people. Maybe if more soldiers were more humble, and subtle about it, I could respect it more. Kinda like my grandpa who faught in WWII. He didnt need toi flaunt it, and he didnt treat people who didnt fight as inferior peices of senseless trash








[/quote]

hard to be humble when you have ass rings like yourself looking to bash someone whos life is on the line for the greater cause..you want to be a nurse right?? would be real ignorant for someone who didnt know the first thing about being a nurse critisize you or your profession or how you carry out your job..youll never find a soldier bost about where hes been, how comftable or uncomftable he is with his orders or the things hes had to do for his country, but when you critisize and bash one without-again the slightest clue except your countries very unbalanced and one sided media propiganda- expect to be dealt with..its all about choices, respect and thinking before you start to bash any soldier that puts thier lives on the line, takeing action to save millions of lives and protect the economic infrastructure which you depend on..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Liquid said:


> would be real ignorant for someone who didnt know the first thing about being a nurse critisize you or your profession or how you carry out your job..youll never find a soldier bost about where hes been


Your job as a soldier was not to determine what cause to fight for, merely to do it. You're no more an expect on right or wrong than the next person. Much like a hammer is not an expert at building a house, you're a tool, not a decision maker. As such, you're wrong to think you know politics any better than the next person. If the discussion comes about to "how best to shoot somebody" or "the proper tactical scenario when defending from an enemy on three fronts from an elevated position" then you have the expertise that you can say nobody can question you. Otherwise, sorry but TS


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

Liquid said:


> quick..trust me.. do not get all worked up and waste your time, your trying to explain the unexplainable to an arrogant-ignorant, anti war-anti american brick wall deluded with denial and brain washed by thier very own media propiganda, you will get absolutly no where..you cant blame them, just try and understand them :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one of the reasons I cant respect soldiers more than I do...they think they are this mystery person, who is more valuable and is superior to other people. Maybe if more soldiers were more humble, and subtle about it, I could respect it more. Kinda like my grandpa who faught in WWII. He didnt need toi flaunt it, and he didnt treat people who didnt fight as inferior peices of senseless trash








[/quote]

hard to be humble when you have ass rings like yourself looking to bash someone whos life is on the line for the greater cause..you want to be a nurse right?? would be real ignorant for someone who didnt know the first thing about being a nurse critisize you or your profession or how you carry out your job..youll never find a soldier bost about where hes been, how comftable or uncomftable he is with his orders or the things hes had to do for his country, but when you critisize and bash one without-again the slightest clue except your countries very unbalanced and one sided media propiganda- expect to be dealt with..its all about choices, respect and thinking before you start to bash any soldier that puts thier lives on the line, takeing action to save millions of lives and protect the economic infrastructure which you depend on..
[/quote]

Honestly, please quote where I bashed a soldier. Please. I said I respected them, and I also gave my opinion about how they act which is far from a bash.

Why not just do your job and come home? Why is it always "no one knows sh*t about us, everyone hates us and doesnt respect us enough".

Sorry, but you CHOSE this line of work, and I will give the due respect. But enough with the rants about everyone esle being blind and stupid!

BTW, I dont want to be a nurse







And Im not trying to dishonour you in anyway, but why not enlighten us to what its like over there instead of writing essays on how inferior everyone who isnt a soldier's knowledge is?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i just watched this video for the fisrt time and i am disgusted to no means, this is absolutely horrible no matter what was thrown, you dont beat defenseless children, and the commentator needs to be hung and castrated if you ask me


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> would be real ignorant for someone who didnt know the first thing about being a nurse critisize you or your profession or how you carry out your job..youll never find a soldier bost about where hes been


Your job as a soldier was not to determine what cause to fight for, merely to do it. You're no more an expect on right or wrong than the next person. Much like a hammer is not an expert at building a house, you're a tool, not a decision maker. As such, you're wrong to think you know politics any better than the next person. If the discussion comes about to "how best to shoot somebody" or "the proper tactical scenario when defending from an enemy on three fronts from an elevated position" then you have the expertise that you can say nobody can question you. Otherwise, sorry but TS
[/quote]








the very typical canadian arrogant, ignorant chauvinism i was speaking about..you probably still live at home with your parents and if not good for you, but you couldnt have been on your own for more then what.. a couple years now?? but have the ordasity to inform me about "decisions" and tell me my politics are wrong..that holds about as much weight as me saying your a snot nose punk, whos intellectual ego will probably stunt your personality into adult hood which will lead to the lack of a healthy social life in return







wouldnt surprised me at all if ten years from now you make a suicide run blowing up your college ladies locker room dejected by rejection







..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Liquid said:


> :laugh: * 1*the very typical canadian arrogant, ignorant chauvinism i was speaking about..* 2*you probably still live at home with your parents and if not good for you, but you couldnt have been on your own for more then what.. a couple years now?? * 3*but have the ordasity to inform me about "decisions" and tell me my politics are wrong..* 4*that holds about as much weight as me saying your a snot nose punk, whos intellectual ego will probably stunt your personality into adult hood which will lead to the lack of a healthy social life in return :laugh:* 5* wouldnt surprised me at all if ten years from now you make a suicide run blowing up your college ladies locker room dejected by rejection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So other than random insults, you've contributed absolutely nothing in your response. Seriously, let's look for an argument sentence by sentence. I said you don't make decisions so you can't comment anymore than anyone else, your response

1 - You're canadian so I don't care
2 - You probably live at home with your parents
3 - OMG YOU WOULD QUESTION ME? THE NERVE!!!
4 - I don't have to listen to you because it holds no weight because I said so
5 - Random insult

So you managed to contribute absolutely ZERO to the conversation, but did manage to insult me several times. Way to argue your point, and people wonder why discussions never go f*cking anywhere in the lounge. It's because of people like you who don't have the slightest clue on how to form a rational argument but think self righteousness somehow makes up for logical reasoning. Congratulations, you're no better than a primate.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

im sure there was far more that went down prior to the footage. a military element of that size just doesnt go out and beat the sh*t outta random people. they were probably targest of opportunity. i have yet to go out there yet but some of the things those people do out there is outrageous and no1 truly knows why that happened so i wouldnt really make a harsh judgement.. what if those kids were responsible for IED's or for killing a few of those guy's fellow soldiers..

what if your best friend was killed and you had intel that pointed that members of that group were involved? if you notice the victims were zip tied so that tells you they were taken into custody.. i apologize i came late to this thread and havent read up on it everything just skimmed briefly. but you guys are so harsh to judge but when you are having ppl killed and beheaded and kidnapped things can get out of hand. but it was rather dumb to video tape it then leak it.

and anyways


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Liquid said:


> [
> 
> :laugh: the very typical canadian arrogant, ignorant chauvinism i was speaking about..you probably still live at home with your parents and if not good for you, but you couldnt have been on your own for more then what.. a couple years now?? but have the ordasity to inform me about "decisions" and tell me my politics are wrong..that holds about as much weight as me saying your a snot nose punk, whos intellectual ego will probably stunt your personality into adult hood which will lead to the lack of a healthy social life in return :laugh: wouldnt surprised me at all if ten years from now you make a suicide run blowing up your college ladies locker room dejected by rejection
> 
> ...


Fuckin great man, way to make yourself look smart on both sides of the equation - you were making stupid comments when you were against war; now you did a 180 and are for the war. The only thing that remains the same is your high level of intellect, apparently







Didn't you used to say that Bush is a moron ?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Audacity is the word of choice, not ordasity.

What is going on here? This is as much a problem as anything, the division of this country. Why cant we respect and wish the best for the soldiers AND also hope that no unneccessary crimes against children occur? Is that too much of a stretch? Is it really wrong to question whether this war was the right thing to do and not hate on the soldiers that are doing their best to still make a positive difference over there?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> [
> 
> :laugh: the very typical canadian arrogant, ignorant chauvinism i was speaking about..you probably still live at home with your parents and if not good for you, but you couldnt have been on your own for more then what.. a couple years now?? but have the ordasity to inform me about "decisions" and tell me my politics are wrong..that holds about as much weight as me saying your a snot nose punk, whos intellectual ego will probably stunt your personality into adult hood which will lead to the lack of a healthy social life in return :laugh: wouldnt surprised me at all if ten years from now you make a suicide run blowing up your college ladies locker room dejected by rejection
> 
> ...


Fuckin great man, way to make yourself look smart on both sides of the equation - you were making stupid comments when you were against war; now you did a 180 and are for the war. The only thing that remains the same is your high level of intellect, apparently







Didn't you used to say that Bush is a moron ?
[/quote]

dont get your panties wrinkled cup cake my opinions on your guy friend twicho were just adding to the comedy..btw sure i was initially against leaving afghanistan to go into iraq, but being we are fighting al qeida/ extremists in iraq.. yes my opinion on the war has swayed a bit..uh oh.. did i i flip flop??? and bush is still a moron i dont think that will change anytime soon..


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

SKUNK... hey man.. my comments were not for you, you seem to be on the right track and I have taken your comments as support for the troops, so no problem there. My little schpill was for Danny, and while it's a waste of time.. it just chaps my ass to see some knuckle head compare and degrade soldiers of any kind (as he did in the titel of the thread) who are putting their life at stake for the very freedom in which he is so blatantly abusing. Over a chat room thread it is pointless, however, if those comments would have been made to my face, I would have addressed them with such a response that would require no words. 
QD


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

quickdeath said:


> SKUNK... hey man.. my comments were not for you, you seem to be on the right track and I have taken your comments as support for the troops, so no problem there. My little schpill was for Danny, and while it's a waste of time.. it just chaps my ass to see some knuckle head compare and degrade soldiers of any kind (as he did in the titel of the thread) who are putting their life at stake for the very freedom in which he is so blatantly abusing. Over a chat room thread it is pointless, however, if those comments would have been made to my face, I would have addressed them with such a response that would require no words.
> QD


WWHHHOOOAT!!














Shhhhhh.. dont be such a primate your scaring twitcho and jewels...


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

33truballa33 said:


> SKUNK... hey man.. my comments were not for you, you seem to be on the right track and I have taken your comments as support for the troops, so no problem there. My little schpill was for Danny, and while it's a waste of time.. it just chaps my ass to see some knuckle head compare and degrade soldiers of any kind (as he did in the titel of the thread) who are putting their life at stake for the very freedom in which he is so blatantly abusing. Over a chat room thread it is pointless, however, if those comments would have been made to my face, I would have addressed them with such a response that would require no words.
> QD


Degrade soldiers? Are you saying you respect them for what they did?

And way to be a typical egotistical e-thug. Forget diplomacy right, you just want to fight


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

hah danny go to the curling rink im sure they need u there


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

33truballa33 said:


> hah danny go to the curling rink im sure they need u there


Thanks, while Im there maybe I'll buy you a clue









Mods mine aswell lock this, it's just goin in circles.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

Liquid said:


> :nod:


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> hah danny go to the curling rink im sure they need u there


Thanks, while Im there maybe I'll buy you a clue









Mods mine aswell lock this, it's just goin in circles.
[/quote]

they have concession stands that sell clues? damn maybe i shouldve went into that curling rink at BC


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

33truballa33 said:


> hah danny go to the curling rink im sure they need u there


Thanks, while Im there maybe I'll buy you a clue









Mods mine aswell lock this, it's just goin in circles.
[/quote]

they have concession stands that sell clues? damn maybe i shouldve went into that curling rink at BC :laugh:
[/quote]

Of course:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

If I know anything about soldiers, it's that they roll tight whips everyday.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> If I know anything about soldiers, it's that they roll tight whips everyday.


aww u aint seen nothing.. u have no clu how much u can trick out a hummer


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Liquid said:


> and bush is still a moron i dont think that will change anytime soon..


I agree, you might say - once a moron always a moron, ain't that right, Liquid ?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> and bush is still a moron i dont think that will change anytime soon..


I agree, you might say - once a moron always a moron, ain't that right, Liquid ?








[/quote]

Id rather say, the internet isnt the place to flirt with Liquid







but im flattered...

p.s i thought you were a big bush fan..pro iraq-pro bush..bush had all the answers and was your hero at one time, now his boat is sinking and you abandon ship







typical jewels...should we look through some of the half wit rightwing bullshit propiganda you ate and fed on pfury religiously during the 04 elections??


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

Dont mods usually close topics after a member requests it?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Dont mods usually close topics after a member requests it?


if they are going thru thread they do.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> i am pretty sure harboring the terrorists that flew airplanes into buildings, and the search for the leaders of terrorists, was the inital reason for the war actually... and i am sure bush had some idea about oil too or whatever you are going to say next ... and they killed more americans before we invaded (as QD said " _those planes hit those buildings and people were jumping out to splatter instead of burning to death. It makes me sick_") so you tell me o'pile of wisdom how in the F*** is 9/11 not relevent? we took the fight off of US soil and went to the source


Then why didn't we invade Saudi Arabia ? Majority of hijackers were Saudis not Iraquis. bin Laden is also Saudi. Saudi Arabia is a fundamentalist Muslim state that tramples its citizens human rights. But Iraq war actually benefits the Saudis and they are richer for it.
[/quote]








funny when i said this 2 years ago, you were one of the sheep that would argue with me till you were blue in the face and now you have a brainfart... brainfarts are good jewls...inhaaaale the aromaaaa







:sniiiiiiiifffffff:


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

lets all hold hands and sing...


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

quickdeath said:


> lets all hold hands and sing...


K which song?

"All we are saaaaaying, is give peace a chance!"

or...

"Na, na, na, nada na na......nada na na, hey Jude!"

or....

One of my favs...

Imagine there's no Heaven
It's easy if you try
No hell below us
Above us only sky
Imagine all the people
Living for today

Imagine there's no countries
It isn't hard to do
Nothing to kill or die for
And no religion too
Imagine all the people
Living life in peace

You may say that I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
I hope someday you'll join us
And the world will be as one

Imagine no possessions
I wonder if you can
No need for greed or hunger
A brotherhood of man
Imagine all the people
Sharing all the world

You may say that I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
I hope someday you'll join us
And the world will live as one


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Liquid said:


> i am pretty sure harboring the terrorists that flew airplanes into buildings, and the search for the leaders of terrorists, was the inital reason for the war actually... and i am sure bush had some idea about oil too or whatever you are going to say next ... and they killed more americans before we invaded (as QD said " _those planes hit those buildings and people were jumping out to splatter instead of burning to death. It makes me sick_") so you tell me o'pile of wisdom how in the F*** is 9/11 not relevent? we took the fight off of US soil and went to the source


Then why didn't we invade Saudi Arabia ? Majority of hijackers were Saudis not Iraquis. bin Laden is also Saudi. Saudi Arabia is a fundamentalist Muslim state that tramples its citizens human rights. But Iraq war actually benefits the Saudis and they are richer for it.
[/quote]








funny when i said this 2 years ago, you were one of the sheep that would argue with me till you were blue in the face and now you have a brainfart... brainfarts are good jewls...inhaaaale the aromaaaa







:sniiiiiiiifffffff:
[/quote]

Word ?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> i am pretty sure harboring the terrorists that flew airplanes into buildings, and the search for the leaders of terrorists, was the inital reason for the war actually... and i am sure bush had some idea about oil too or whatever you are going to say next ... and they killed more americans before we invaded (as QD said " _those planes hit those buildings and people were jumping out to splatter instead of burning to death. It makes me sick_") so you tell me o'pile of wisdom how in the F*** is 9/11 not relevent? we took the fight off of US soil and went to the source


Then why didn't we invade Saudi Arabia ? Majority of hijackers were Saudis not Iraquis. bin Laden is also Saudi. Saudi Arabia is a fundamentalist Muslim state that tramples its citizens human rights. But Iraq war actually benefits the Saudis and they are richer for it.
[/quote]








funny when i said this 2 years ago, you were one of the sheep that would argue with me till you were blue in the face and now you have a brainfart... brainfarts are good jewls...inhaaaale the aromaaaa







:sniiiiiiiifffffff:
[/quote]

Word ?








[/quote]

so i guessing you took my bush question as a response to you whispering sweet nothings in my ear instead of " id rather say,the internet isnt the place to flirt with liquid" ... my question to you about bush was more of a late reaction to some of the anti-bush posts ive seen you post latley which look more or less like youve copy/pasted the same logic i at one time tryed to prepare you with.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

There is no doubt that I supported Bush in the past and before the 2004 election but since his 2nd term I became more and more disenchanted with him and his policies - and this extends to way more than the war in Iraq, btw. If I had to do it over again, I wouldn't vote for Bush - wouldn't vote for Kerry either


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> There is no doubt that I supported Bush in the past and before the 2004 election but since his 2nd term I became more and more disenchanted with him and his policies - and this extends to way more than the war in Iraq, btw. If I had to do it over again, I wouldn't vote for Bush - wouldn't vote for Kerry either


like i said...brainfarts are a good thing jewels


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Liquid said:


> There is no doubt that I supported Bush in the past and before the 2004 election but since his 2nd term I became more and more disenchanted with him and his policies - and this extends to way more than the war in Iraq, btw. If I had to do it over again, I wouldn't vote for Bush - wouldn't vote for Kerry either


like i said...brainfarts are a good thing jewels








[/quote]

Yes, I suppose they are


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I can't say I could even understand half your post once it descended into random "you're an idiot and A) stupid B) I ate chessecake yesterday and *you're HItler have a pineapple here's three random emoticons*" but what I did understand isn't doing much to argue your cause* as someone who is capable of much mentally, or heaven forbid, not a "mindless f*ck". * You're trying to justify the Iraq war with 9/11 and that was exactly my point. *They had NOTHING to do with each other, and the small minded people with no grasp of anything but the hate in their hearts are the only ones still trying to use the one to justify the other. * So let's put it simply

If you want to Nuke the Iraqis because 9/11, you have no god damn idea what you're talking about.

If you think it's ok to have invaded Iraq because of 9/11, you still have no god damn idea what you're talking about.

You follow yet?
[/quote]
first of all watch the ADAM SANDLER movie :LITTLE NICKY: and you will see what i am talking about with the pineapple thing....(dumbass)
In President George W. Bush's Own Words STR8 from the ASSES mouth...)
The Speech Made by President Bush On the Evening of September 11, 2001.
Speech made from the Oval Office.

"Good evening. Today, our fellow citizens, our way of life, our very freedom came under attack
in a series of deliberate and deadly terrorist acts. The victims were in airplanes or in their
offices: secretaries, business men and women, military and federal workers, moms and
dads, friends and neighbors.

Thousands of lives were suddenly ended by evil, despicable acts of terror.

The pictures of airplanes flying into buildings, fires burning, huge structures collapsing have filled
us with disbelief, terrible sadness and a quiet, unyielding anger.

These acts of mass murder were intended to frighten our nation into chaos and retreat. But
they have failed. Our country is strong. *A great people has been moved to defend a great nation.*

Terrorist attacks can shake the foundations of our biggest buildings, but they cannot touch
the foundation of America. These acts shatter steel, but they cannot dent the steel of
American resolve.

America was targeted for attack because we're the brightest beacon for freedom and
opportunity in the world. And no one will keep that light from shining.

Today, our nation saw evil, the very worst of human nature, and we responded with the best
of America, with the daring of our rescue workers, with the caring for strangers and neighbors
who came to give blood and help in any way they could.

Immediately following the first attack, I implemented our government's emergency response
plans.* Our military is powerful, and it's prepared. * Our emergency teams are working in New
York City and Washington, D.C., to help with local rescue efforts.

Our first priority is to get help to those who have been injured and to* take every precaution
to protect our citizens at home and around the world from further attacks*.

The functions of our government continue without interruption. Federal agencies in
Washington which had to be evacuated today are reopening for essential personnel
tonight and will be open for business tomorrow.

Our financial institutions remain strong, and the American economy will be open for
business as well.

*The search is underway for those who are behind these evil acts.*
I've directed the full resources for our intelligence and law enforcement communities to find
those responsible and bring them to justice. *We will make no distinction between the
terrorists who committed these acts and those who harbor them.*
I appreciate so very much* the members of Congress who have joined me in strongly
condemning these attacks.* And on behalf of the American people, I thank the many world 
leaders who have called to offer their condolences and assistance.

America and our friends and allies join with all those who want peace and security in the
world and we stand together to win the war against terrorism.

Tonight I ask for your prayers for all those who grieve, for the children whose worlds have
been shattered, for all whose sense of safety and security has been threatened. And I pray
they will be comforted by a power greater than any of us spoken through the ages in Psalm
23: "Even though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I fear no evil for you
are with me."

This is a day when all Americans from every walk of life unite in our resolve for justice and
peace. America has stood down enemies before, and we will do so this time.

None of us will ever forget this day, *yet we go forward to defend freedom and all that is
good and just in our world.*
Thank you. Good night and God bless America. " GW

The Joint Resolution Authorizing the Use of Force Against Terrorists,
passed by the Senate and House of Representatives on Sept. 14, 2001. 
"To authorize the use of United States armed forces against those responsible for the recent attacks launched
against the United States.

Whereas, on Sept. 11, 2001, acts of despicable violence were committed against the United States and its
citizens; and

Whereas, such acts render it both necessary and appropriate that the United States exercise its rights to
self-defense and to protect United States citizens both at home and abroad, and

Whereas, in light of the threat to the national security and foreign policy of the United States posed by these
grave acts of violence, and

Whereas, such acts continue to pose an unusual and extraordinary threat to the national security and foreign
policy of the United States,

Whereas the president has authority under the Constitution to take action to deter and prevent acts of
international terrorism against the United States.

Resolved by the Senate and the House of Representatives of the United States of America in Congress
assembled,

Section 1. Short Title

This joint resolution may be cited as the "Authorization for Use of Military Force"

Section 2. Authorization for Use of United States Armed Forces

(a) *That the president is authorized to use all necessary and appropriate force against those nations,
organizations, or persons he determines planned, authorized, committed, or aided the terrorist attacks that
occurred on Sept. 11, 2001, or harbored such organizations or persons, in order to prevent any future acts
of international terrorism against the United States by such nations, organizations or persons.*(b) War Powers Resolution Requirements

(1) Specific Statutory Authorization -- Consistent with section 8(a)(1) of the War Powers Resolution, the
Congress declares that this section is intended to constitute specific statutory authorization within the
meaning of section 5(b) of the War Powers Resolution.

(2) Applicability of Other Requirements -- *Nothing in this resolution supersedes any requirement of the War
Powers Resolution. "*
source : Sept 11 news....

never did i say to nuke iraqu directly, and after that i stated i was using it as an expression and i was aware of the effects of droping a nuclear bomb including fallout for the entire world... i said we cant count out the potental threat of them using nuclear or biological weapons against us, we need to be prepared to attack back with whatever force is necessary... i never said i support the war or that it was justified either i said i support the US troops in WHATEVER they are doing...







again wait...














thats better... read that and tell me that 9/11 was not the start of the war, against terrorists and ANY country THAT HARBORS THEM... the only hate in my heart is for people like you that support terrorists obviously... which makes you no better

_"SKUNK... hey man.. my comments were not for you, you seem to be on the right track and I have taken your comments as support for the troops, so no problem there"_ QD: i think you are the man for everything you have contributed to for this country and i was using the way you explained that because i liked the wording, it got the point across, and i support anything you guys wana do... it takes balls to to what you do man and i respect that









i have said all i need to say in this hippy bashing terrorist supporting form...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Nevermind. Hopeless


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

elTwitcho said:


> Nevermind. Hopeless


you are f*cking hopeless.... i just showed you PROOF in legal documents and news articles and you can think what you to think and deny reality and substitute your own...but i still say you can blo me... why dont you just man up and say ok "iraqu is harboring the terrorists involved with 9/11 in some way, and the legal doc. above says we can go there and get rid of them, but i dont support your opinions on the war , the war itself ,or bush either" instead of denying it and saying its hopeless....







i made my point


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Nevermind. Hopeless


you are f*cking hopeless.... i just showed you PROOF in legal documents and news articles and you can think what you to think and deny reality and substitute your own...but i still say you can blo me... why dont you just man up and say ok "iraqu is harboring the terrorists involved with 9/11 in some way, and the legal doc. above says we can go there and get rid of them, but i dont support your opinions on the war , the war itself ,or bush either" instead of denying it and saying its hopeless....







i made my point

















[/quote]

Why do you insist on looking so stupid?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Nevermind. Hopeless


you are f*cking hopeless.... i just showed you PROOF in legal documents and news articles and you can think what you to think and deny reality and substitute your own...but i still say you can blo me... why dont you just man up and say ok "iraqu is harboring the terrorists involved with 9/11 in some way, and the legal doc. above says we can go there and get rid of them, but i dont support your opinions on the war , the war itself ,or bush either" instead of denying it and saying its hopeless....







i made my point

















[/quote]

No, I mean hopeless as in it is hopeless to try and have an intelligent discussion with you. Why can't you just drop instead of insisting on me coming in and pointing out your obvious logical failings?

You didn't prove a f*cking thing, think about what you posted. You posted a link that was congress authorizing the president to use millitary force against nations harboring terrorists. Does that even mention any countries in it? No. Does it refference proof that any country is harboring terrorists? No. But here I am wasting my f*cking time on a hopeless discussion with you because you won't f*cking drop it.

So let me spell it out. I think you are beyond redemption and not worth my time in trying to enlighten because you refuse to think. Furthermore, I think you don't have anything with enough logical coherence to possible enlighten me because nothing you say even makes sense. It's pure, unadulterated, disjointed nonsense, and I won't bother anymore.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Nevermind. Hopeless


you are f*cking hopeless.... i just showed you PROOF in legal documents and news articles and you can think what you to think and deny reality and substitute your own...but i still say you can blo me... why dont you just man up and say ok "iraqu is harboring the terrorists involved with 9/11 in some way, and the legal doc. above says we can go there and get rid of them, but i dont support your opinions on the war , the war itself ,or bush either" instead of denying it and saying its hopeless....







i made my point

















[/quote]

Why do you insist on looking so stupid?
[/quote]

i dont look stupid, it did initally have to do with 9/11, and without our presence in the middle east, the terrorists would controll the oilfields, and would be capible of choking the world out.... 9/11 is not the only reason for the war, it is strategy.... it is what hussein was trying to do, and got shut off... if they controll the worlds oil they controll us, and then they come here and kick our asses... who is stupid enough to sit and wait for that cant happen... how do i look stupid? tell me what is incorrect about that statment... and if 9/11 and terrorism isnt partly the reason for being in iraqu (who had training camps etc for terrorists) tell me what is?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Nevermind. Hopeless


you are f*cking hopeless.... i just showed you PROOF in legal documents and news articles and you can think what you to think and deny reality and substitute your own...but i still say you can blo me... why dont you just man up and say ok "iraqu is harboring the terrorists involved with 9/11 in some way, and the legal doc. above says we can go there and get rid of them, but i dont support your opinions on the war , the war itself ,or bush either" instead of denying it and saying its hopeless....







i made my point

















[/quote]

Why do you insist on looking so stupid?
[/quote]

i dont look stupid, it did initally have to do with 9/11, and without our presence in the middle east, the terrorists would controll the oilfields, and would be capible of choking the world out.... 9/11 is not the only reason for the war, it is strategy.... it is what hussein was trying to do, and got shut off... if they controll the worlds oil they controll us, and then they come here and kick our asses... who is stupid enough to sit and wait for that cant happen... how do i look stupid? tell me what is incorrect about that statment... and if 9/11 and terrorism isnt partly the reason for being in iraqu (who had training camps etc for terrorists) tell me what is?
[/quote]

I was talking about the fact that you just whipped this out of no where...plus, your quote tag was broken and I didnt feel like decyphering all that shyte.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Well Im done being pc.

Are Iraq and 9/11 connected? Yeah, you know why, because they are both run (before the war) by fanatical Muslim leaders. And lets take a look at the track record for fanatical Muslims recently... they ran planes into our buildings, after trying to bomb them, bombed our embassys, bombed a subway, gassed Kurds, took out one of our boats, and kidnapped our civilians and executed them, oh and lets not forget bombings and riotings worldwide over a cartoon (uhh...pyschos!). Id say weve been pretty f*cking tolerant. We've dealt with all that crap before we went to war? Japan attacked one Naval base, and we went after them right away. And we ended up nuking them. I think its pretty obvious if you come after us were gonna fight back, so why is everyone so suprised by our response? Call us extreme or crazy but our country has ALWAYS been this way, since day 1 when the pilgrims showed up. Were not gonna change, so your better off staying on our good side.

I cant beleive were getting all the crap for this. THEY STARTED IT! They came after us first. id say weve been pretty damn tolerant. Maybe Osama should call up and say, "alright alright Im sorry I attacked you guys, we get the point!" Thats all Japan did and we let up, then we helped them out after that.

See the problem is that everyone on here puts a negative spon on everything. Sure, right now were at war, but were also the country that contributes the most money worldwide to foreign aid, and generally when theres a 'UN peacekeeping mission," Its primarily US forces. SO how about instead of complaining about things you dont like, why not appreciate the things you take for granted.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> Well Im done being pc.
> 
> Are Iraq and 9/11 connected? Yeah, you know why, because they are both run (before the war) by fanatical Muslim leaders.


Wrong already. Saddam Hussein was the most anti Muslim secular leader in the entire middle east.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Saddam wasnt anti Muslim. Saddam was a Sunni Muslim and oppressed the Shiite muslims and Kurds in Iraq. Kind of like the estimated 5,000 sets of Shiite remains found in the mass grave in Karbala in 03.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> Saddam wasnt anti Muslim. Saddam was a Sunni Muslim and oppressed the Shiite muslims and Kurds in Iraq. Kind of like the estimated 5,000 sets of Shiite remains found in the mass grave in Karbala in 03.


No, Saddam was a secular ruler. That's what the Baath party was, they believed in Secular pan arabism.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pan-Arabism

In fact the Deputy Prime Minister of Iraq, Tariq Aziz was a christian man, and strong religious displays were forbidden under Saddam's rule. As in you never saw Islamic fundamentalists marching down the street hitting themselves with chains under Saddam's rule. Saddam allowed women to be treated equally, he removed the funamental Islamic "sharia" system of law from Iraq, and he banned people hitting themselves which strangely enough is a strong sign of Islamic devotion. In fact, because he refused to go with Islamic law for running the country, Saddam was called an Infidel by bin Laden.

As I said, he was the least Islamic leader in the entire Middle East, and in the war on terror and against Islamic extremists the second thing you guys do is remove the most anti Islamic leader in the entire region. Good job...

Additional reading here
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saddam_Hussei..._secular_leader


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> See the problem is that everyone on here puts a negative spon on everything. Sure, right now were at war, but were also the country that contributes the most money worldwide to foreign aid, and generally when theres a 'UN peacekeeping mission," Its primarily US forces. SO how about instead of complaining about things you dont like, why not appreciate the things you take for granted.


Dont get too high and mighty.

First off, America's role in forighn aide isnt as massive as you think. Did you know in Rwanda is was the American security council member which didnt approve of sending in peace keepers? And also, allowed A f*cking RWANDAN council member to be present during breifings...etc?

Secondly, you guys do give a lot of money. But per capita, I wouldnt say you are much more geneous than other countries. You had the good fortune of being able to build your economy while the rest of the world faught the Germans. By the time was over, America has much more infrastructure than any other country, and had a sustainable economy because of it. I would expect nothing less from a country that is sure to remind us at every turn how generous and responsible they are









Can you please highlight recent UN peace keeping missions which were led primarily by the US? Cambodia- Nope. Rwanada- Ya right, Canada had more people and we only sent 5 officers. Bosnia? -Global effort. Somalia?- Well...if you consider trying to do everything alone and failing to be a primary piece of the peace puzzle, then yes, you accomplished this.

I am Canadian. I hate capitalism, and I hate blind patriotism. So no, I will not cut you more slack for completely unrelated things based on the fact that you offer your share to the Global community.

People used to say I was anti-American, and I never believed it. But I dont know how many more posts like that, self righteous "praise me" bullshhit, I can take.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

you are canadian and your socialst rajeem is extreemly sucessfull, when was the last time your government fought for anything... and you can thank your neighbors the US for having a military and standing up for you... otherwise you would be speaking arabic or some foreign language (aside from french) 
and eltwitcho it says ANY country harboring terrorists...and once again hussein has killed more people than the war on terror x2, it doesnt matter if he had the same anti islamic perspective, his country was training terrorists, and he refused to cooperate... his people are free and now have the right to vote... but obviously we have 2 totally different perspectives and thanks for the great debate... remember the glass is half full... not empty


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I told you I'm not getting into it with you. Your arguments either don't make sense or are based on a complete lack of information. For example, the last time we fought for anything would have been Afghanistan, right alongside you. Running with that again, what arabic country or any other foreign country have you saved us from getting invaded by? Don't answer that, it's a rhetorical question, but you get the idea. I'm not interested in a debate with you.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

no see... i was saying thank you for the debate we just had... maybe the reason you dont understand what i am saying is you dont speak english? i said "and thanks for the great debate" and you said "i am not interested in a debate"







and i will answer that question, you never know, because your pacifistic socialistic government wouldnt stand a chance if somebody tookover the US, because the country or people controlling the majority of the populated north america, and the resources contained within would run your border.... and do what they did to all the americans to take the US over...(ill give you a hint... its not politely ask you to leave) but all this is purely hypothetical of course, like i said you never know... but i would count your blessings and be thankfull that you havent had to fight for sh*t or really support anything and keep your freedom....

i was just browsing your blog and i found this:

"In an nutshell, *too many liberals today are completely uninformed, idealistic commie bastards * who get *all their ideas from either Karl Marx or Michael Moore.* The ones you see most vocally voicing their opinions are either baked out hippy extremist left wingers, or high schoolers "raging against the machine". Case in point, when I say "I'm against the Iraq war" it's because it was a stupid f*cking idea, period. But what do people think of when they see someone against the war? They think of f**cking 14 year old kids who've seen both Fahrenheit 9-11 AND bowling for columbine (making them like, totally hella-informed) saying "no war for oil" and "bush just wants to make money from killing the ay-rabs" and "I don't need to bathe and conform to your societal norms because I'm a unique and special person"*, and it _makes me look like a stupid shithead by association._
For the record, if eating meat is murder, murder is delicious. Capitalism is unfair but it's more fair than communism, and anarchy wouldn't work because *your wimpy p*ssy society would get taken over by non wimpy p*ssy people* _before _ it had a chance to fall apart from the inside, and no _you _ alone *will not change the world*, _ever._"

if the united states pulled out and brought all our troops home from the middle east and every foreign piece of turf tomorrow, closed down our borders and fended for our own asses instead of beings the ones who are expected to "save the world" and go to the aid of any country that has a problem... the iraquis or whoever controlled literally the entire worlds oil supply, what do _you_ think would happen? not just to the united states but the ENTIRE world... wherever you live, iraqu, the US everywhere... answer that for me and i will never post in this topic again...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> See the problem is that everyone on here puts a negative spon on everything. Sure, right now were at war, but were also the country that contributes the most money worldwide to foreign aid, and generally when theres a 'UN peacekeeping mission," Its primarily US forces. SO how about instead of complaining about things you dont like, why not appreciate the things you take for granted.


Dont get too high and mighty.

First off, America's role in forighn aide isnt as massive as you think. Did you know in Rwanda is was the American security council member which didnt approve of sending in peace keepers? And also, allowed A f*cking RWANDAN council member to be present during breifings...etc?

Secondly, you guys do give a lot of money. But per capita, I wouldnt say you are much more geneous than other countries. You had the good fortune of being able to build your economy while the rest of the world faught the Germans. By the time was over, America has much more infrastructure than any other country, and had a sustainable economy because of it. I would expect nothing less from a country that is sure to remind us at every turn how generous and responsible they are









Can you please highlight recent UN peace keeping missions which were led primarily by the US? Cambodia- Nope. Rwanada- Ya right, Canada had more people and we only sent 5 officers. Bosnia? -Global effort. Somalia?- Well...if you consider trying to do everything alone and failing to be a primary piece of the peace puzzle, then yes, you accomplished this.

I am Canadian. I hate capitalism, and I hate blind patriotism. So no, I will not cut you more slack for completely unrelated things based on the fact that you offer your share to the Global community.

People used to say I was anti-American, and I never believed it. But I dont know how many more posts like that, self righteous "praise me" bullshhit, I can take.
[/quote]

Im hardly being high and mighty. Im just very proud of my country and I love it more than anything else in the world. Blind patriotism? Ive lived here all my life and our way of life and the way we handle ourselves in the global community is something Im proud of. The beauty of it is that you opinion in how we handle ourselves is really worthless. We could care less if your (Canada) happy with us. The only thing that does bug me about our foreign policy is that weve gotten soft. We help too many people out and let too much stuff slide. Like I said earlier in the thread, I supported the war in Iraq and I think that by going there and overthrowing Saddam we did something good to help out the Iraqi people, and Im proud of that. But it seems like noone appreciated it, so f*ck it. Bring everyone home, shut the border, and lets enjoy all the rights and freedoms our soldiers have secured for us over the past couple hundred years.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

So some teenagers threw rocks at soldiers and got their asses kicked for it.
OK so it didnt make pleasent veiwing, but is it really that big of a deal???


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> See the problem is that everyone on here puts a negative spon on everything. Sure, right now were at war, but were also the country that contributes the most money worldwide to foreign aid, and generally when theres a 'UN peacekeeping mission," Its primarily US forces. SO how about instead of complaining about things you dont like, why not appreciate the things you take for granted.


Dont get too high and mighty.

First off, America's role in forighn aide isnt as massive as you think. Did you know in Rwanda is was the American security council member which didnt approve of sending in peace keepers? And also, allowed A f*cking RWANDAN council member to be present during breifings...etc?

Secondly, you guys do give a lot of money. But per capita, I wouldnt say you are much more geneous than other countries. You had the good fortune of being able to build your economy while the rest of the world faught the Germans. By the time was over, America has much more infrastructure than any other country, and had a sustainable economy because of it. I would expect nothing less from a country that is sure to remind us at every turn how generous and responsible they are









Can you please highlight recent UN peace keeping missions which were led primarily by the US? Cambodia- Nope. Rwanada- Ya right, Canada had more people and we only sent 5 officers. Bosnia? -Global effort. Somalia?- Well...if you consider trying to do everything alone and failing to be a primary piece of the peace puzzle, then yes, you accomplished this.

I am Canadian. I hate capitalism, and I hate blind patriotism. So no, I will not cut you more slack for completely unrelated things based on the fact that you offer your share to the Global community.

People used to say I was anti-American, and I never believed it. But I dont know how many more posts like that, self righteous "praise me" bullshhit, I can take.
[/quote]

Im hardly being high and mighty. Im just very proud of my country and I love it more than anything else in the world. Blind patriotism? Ive lived here all my life and our way of life and the way we handle ourselves in the global community is something Im proud of. The beauty of it is that you opinion in how we handle ourselves is really worthless. We could care less if your (Canada) happy with us. The only thing that does bug me about our foreign policy is that weve gotten soft. We help too many people out and let too much stuff slide. Like I said earlier in the thread, I supported the war in Iraq and I think that by going there and overthrowing Saddam we did something good to help out the Iraqi people, and Im proud of that. But it seems like noone appreciated it, so f*ck it. Bring everyone home, shut the border, and lets enjoy all the rights and freedoms our soldiers have secured for us over the past couple hundred years.
[/quote]








Blind sheep.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> The only thing that does bug me about our foreign policy is that weve gotten soft. We help too many people out and let too much stuff slide. Like I said earlier in the thread, I supported the war in Iraq and I think that by going there and overthrowing Saddam we did something good to help out the Iraqi people, and Im proud of that. But it seems like noone appreciated it, so f*ck it. Bring everyone home, shut the border, and lets enjoy all the rights and freedoms our soldiers have secured for us over the past couple hundred years.


Let's first hope that we are not an imperialistic country like those we rebelled against in 1776. If we are going to do things to help out people of other countries we need to take a much harder look at Africa. Iraq was not a mission to liberate the oppressed Iraquis, period, that's just something that sounds good after the original reason for the invasion seemed to not exist at all.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Im am hardly suggesting some kind of imperialism. I dont beleive in such a mind-set at all, I beleive in quite the opposite. I wish the US played a MUCH smaller role in the world community. Im tired of losing friends and countrymen to causes that noone seems to believe in or be thankful for. Its just not worth it.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Devon amazon said:


> So some teenagers threw rocks at soldiers and got their asses kicked for it.
> OK so it didnt make pleasent veiwing, but is it really that big of a deal???


It is in the context that it's a poor policy to go around beating up and humiliating teenage boys when there are terrorists all over the country just looking to recruit more people to their cause. It's not as though the average Iraqi plays soccer with the British troops one day, wakes up the next day and goes "by allah they really ARE infidels! I should kill them!".

Actions and reactions dude. The more you make yourself out to be the monsters the terrorists portray you as, the more people rise up against you to defend their land from the monsters they believe you are.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> See the problem is that everyone on here puts a negative spon on everything. Sure, right now were at war, but were also the country that contributes the most money worldwide to foreign aid, and generally when theres a 'UN peacekeeping mission," Its primarily US forces. SO how about instead of complaining about things you dont like, why not appreciate the things you take for granted.


Dont get too high and mighty.

First off, America's role in forighn aide isnt as massive as you think. [/quote]








massive enough to fund your missle defense program for you.. please explain why canadians have refused to fund thier own countries defence for the last 50 years and smugly judge Americans for doing it for them ... explain why canada is ranked near the bottom of a list of 169 nations military spending, far behind its nato allies and lagging behind countries like croatia and guinea.must be nice







cant be all that bad being our neighbors ..the United states and Britain hitoricaly, culturaly, and economicaly are the closest allies you got and how do you respond to your call of duty?? you sit back smug basically spit in our face and make petulant distinctions between the war against terror and the current campaign in that war







lead, follow or stfu and get out of the way.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

elTwitcho said:


> I told you I'm not getting into it with you. Your arguments either don't make sense or are based on a complete lack of information. For example, the last time we fought for anything would have been Afghanistan, right alongside you. Running with that again, *what arabic country or any other foreign country have you saved us from getting invaded by?* Don't answer that, it's a rhetorical question, but you get the idea. I'm not interested in a debate with you.


how about japan, china, germany and the nazis it goes on and on? i answered your question now answer mine and this is for you too dannyboy...

"if the united states pulled out and brought all our troops home from the middle east and every foreign piece of turf tomorrow, closed down our borders and fended for our own asses instead of beings the ones who are expected to "save the world" and go to the aid of any country that has a problem... the iraquis or whoever controlled literally the entire worlds oil supply,* what do you think would happen? not just to the united states but the ENTIRE world... * wherever you live, iraqu, the US everywhere... answer that for me and i will never post in this topic again..." i want to hear what you have to say... all ears....


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> Eeeeh, our grandparents would have known well how to deal with all of this. We are too soft in this world now adays, waaaay too p.c. to do any pf the dirty work that needs to be done, in my opinion.


i was reading an article in a magazine last year and they were interviewing one of the old school army dudes from WW2 and nam...the guy basically said "ppl nowadays are all f*cking pussies." those were his exact words. its so true.

ppl these days get worked up over the stupidest things. some kids riot and throw rocks at soldiers and get beat around for doing it...so what?!?! ppl are offended and so upset by this. but why are they surprised? its a freaking war!! meanwhile there is a f*cking former terrorist running Iran, and a lot of ppl seem to be ignoring it.

modern society needs to grow some balls. our grandparents would be ashamed of us.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> I am Canadian. I hate capitalism


other than the fact that there are some who have abused capitalism far too much, and some who have oppressed workers, capitalism is the way to go in a world that is broken in the first place.

If you study socialism, marxism, communism, and facism at all, you may think it is bliss, or could be made bliss... until you realize you are not only not leaving room for creativity to run it's natural course, making people fit into the ruler of the hour's cookie cutter image of what you are supposed to be, and not leaving room for population growth to run at it's natural course..

what is better than capitalism, and give answers on why it is better.. this should be interesting..

remember, nothing is perfect in this world, in it's current state...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2006)

I never said the answer was socialism, marxism, etc.

Here is an interesting quote I got off that soldiers for truth website:



> Osama Bin Ladden isn't even real. He is a fignewton of America's imagination. They are using PSYOP's against the public to achieve their Global Economy and Government.
> They probably hired they guy to do it. Who benifits from 9/11? The Arabs? Hell now. You and me? Nope, but the parties sure have. Osama Bin Ladden didn't steal my freedom, the Patriot Act did.


Crazy hearing that come from a man of uniform.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I never said the answer was socialism, marxism, etc.
> 
> Here is an interesting quote I got off that soldiers for truth website:
> 
> ...


why is it a suprise that somebody in the military is opposed the war? lots of the nazis didnt like hitler, but they chose that over death... he is in the military to fight for his country and he does it even though he personally is opposed to it, and keeps his emotions out of work... that or he got discharged for something stupid.. why are you and eltwitcho not answering my question, you keep dodging it and trying to change the subject


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> I never said the answer was socialism, marxism, etc.
> 
> Here is an interesting quote I got off that soldiers for truth website:
> 
> ...


why is it a suprise that somebody in the military is opposed the war? lots of the nazis didnt like hitler, but they chose that over death... he is in the military to fight for his country and he does it even though he personally is opposed to it, and keeps his emotions out of work... that or he got discharged for something stupid.. why are you and eltwitcho not answering my question, you keep dodging it and trying to change the subject








[/quote]

All I was pointing out is that I am not the only one opposed to the war, so dont throw that disrespecting soldiers bullshit at me again, kthxbai


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

show me where i said you were disrespecting soldiers i said it doesnt suprise me really....and answer this while you are at it...

"if the united states pulled out and brought all our troops home from the middle east and every foreign piece of turf tomorrow, closed down our borders and fended for our own asses instead of beings the ones who are expected to "save the world" and go to the aid of any country that has a problem... the iraquis or whoever controlled literally the entire worlds oil supply, what do you think would happen? not just to the united states but the ENTIRE world... wherever you live, iraqu, the US everywhere... answer that for me and i will never post in this topic again..." i want to hear what you have to say... all ears....STILL NO ANSWER


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> show me where i said you were disrespecting soldiers


My bad, I think it was ESPMike actually







My mistake.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

ok, thats half of it, now
"if the united states pulled out and brought all our troops home from the middle east and every foreign piece of turf tomorrow, closed down our borders and fended for our own asses instead of beings the ones who are expected to "save the world" and go to the aid of any country that has a problem... the iraquis or whoever controlled literally the entire worlds oil supply, what do you think would happen? not just to the united states but the ENTIRE world... wherever you live, iraqu, the US everywhere... answer that for me and i will never post in this topic again..."


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

I believe there are too many good men in America to allow that to happen. I support some causes. Iraq, or atleast the way it was dealt with, just isnt one of those causes.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

this is a hypothetical question, that is why it starts with IF... there are lots of people opposing the war and it still happened... that answer is a cop out


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> this is a hypothetical question, that is why it starts with IF... there are lots of people opposing the war and it still happened... that answer is a cop out


Take it or leave it.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> this is a hypothetical question, that is why it starts with IF... there are lots of people opposing the war and it still happened... that answer is a cop out


Take it or leave it.
[/quote]

words dont cook rice, Danny









j/p man


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

ill leave it but heres what i would say..... saudi arabia, or some middle east would controll the worlds oil supply, north korea, china, or some other power (russia for all i care) would probibally support the terrorists who owned the oil fields, with money, nuclear weapons? military support?... they would sit on all the oil till nobody could afford to buy gas, couldnt have electricity, heat, and then they would own the world...they would choke everybody out... no matter how secure the us is we would be fucked too, all the weapons and bombs dont meen sh*t when you cant stay warm or eat (unless we tookover the country to our north to drill into the arctic oil fields) and if you didnt support the terrorists when they eventually knocked on your door they would kill you and take your sh*t....if you hadnt starved, froze, or been killed for your posessions or food yet. and you can say thats what the US is doing but i dont see us not selling oil to anybody, we wouldnt be paying 3.00$ a gallon if that was the case....atleast thats how i see it and i would be curious to know what any of you think would happen....


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> show me where i said you were disrespecting soldiers


My bad, I think it was ESPMike actually







My mistake.
[/quote]

Indeed it was me. And lets face it, the title of the thread alone is disrespectful towards soldiers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> show me where i said you were disrespecting soldiers


My bad, I think it was ESPMike actually







My mistake.
[/quote]

Indeed it was me. And lets face it, the title of the thread alone is disrespectful towards soldiers.
[/quote]

Nope. All is fair in love and war my friend.







Right?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I didnt say it whether it was fair or not. I just said it was disrespectful. And in my book, referring to our soldiers as less civilized to people who riot over a cartoon is disrespectful. It has nothing to do with fair.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> I didnt say it whether it was fair or not. I just said it was disrespectful. And in my book, referring to our soldiers as less civilized to people who riot over a cartoon is disrespectful. It has nothing to do with fair.


Are you a soldier?

I stand by the title. But, I have come to realize that in war,there is no such thing as being civilized.

I have no contempt for the soldier, but I dont agree with the war. Is that a crime?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

No I'm not a soldier. And I didnt suggest you shouldnt stand by the title, I just said I can see why it is viewed as disrespectful. And agreed, war isnt "civilized." "Civilized" war was when people lined up and took turns shooting at eachother. Civilized war=stupid war IMO.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

so danny if you dont agree with the war... what is the alternative to it? pack our sh*t up and go home?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

I dont know the answer to that.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, good job Skunk. You actually found something Danny doesnt have his own answer/opinion for. This much be a first. Just kidding Dan.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

he and "eltwitcho" wont answer my qusetion on the last page either, i just want them to see that there is no practical argument for not fighting the war other than people are dying, or they "dont support it" and without our presence the entire world would prob be in more trouble than it is now, read more on the bottom of the last page if ya wanna


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive read it all. Im just growing tired of discussing it so Im slowly fazing myself out of the topic.:laugh: I'll admit its hard not to look and see what Danny says tho. Its like being an old person listening to Howard Stern. You dont like what he says, but you listen just to see what he says next.


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

Danny..

Just think, while you were posting this thread soldiers were dieing.
Soldiers were dieing to secure the freedoms that have been promised to a land of oppressed people. While you were typing, someone was taking a bullet or rescuing a child or saving a life. Danny is a big big man! 
Danny do you know anyone that would take a bullet for you, or that would fight for you? The funny thing is.. there are a few thousand people doing just that right now and the way you thank them is to talk sh*t about them. 
I wonder what is your experience in urban warfare? Have you studied combat or the effects that it has? Do you expect someone to fight day in and day out, while killing people, watching friends be blown apart, etc. to remain unchanged? Why don't they serve hot tea and crumpets to the soldiers, or have day spas set up? 
When someone is in a situation where the stress is that high, they build coping mechanisms. Just as a police officer or paramedic makes a joke at the scene of a fatal car crash.. it's a mental coping mechanism, it keeps them from cracking under pressure. You heard some language that you didn't like on a video.. big f*cking deal. If you are displeased with the soldiers behavior you should join and go over there and teach proper war time etiquette. To prove a better point.. I am sure that you have been driving along and had someone cut you off, you gave them the finger and probably threatened them... have you ever done this??? That poor person just cut you off, they weren't trying to kill you. Get the point? -doubtful!
You already told me that you had little respect for soldiers, firemen, cops, etc. That just shows your character or better yet what it lacks. You say that you are anti American (and I am glad) but if you like it or not, it's America and it's soldiers who have afforded you the liberty to talk your silly little game. You speak of the U.N. as if they were so great.. with oil for food scandals (robbing millions of food so a few people could line their pockets) etc. We (America) don't need the U.N. There is no other country bigger, better or wealthier than us! To me it sounds like you have America-envy! I have plenty of friends in Canada and around the world.. even my Canadian friends would throw you a good bashing for your witty antics. 
While you don't think soldiers are anything special I don't see you doing anything to change the world (such as a soldier does.) You just sit in your little room and whack-off to cheap porn and then unleash your sexual tension in a fish chat.. A FISH CHAT.. what the f*ck, you are so weak! by bashing America and it's finest.
You also ran your mouth about Somalia.. I hate to tell you that NO one goes to the aid of Somalia, not even the Red Cross. Bill Clinton passed an act that cut Somalia off from the world after we tried to help them and they killed a few Rangers (along with 37,000 of their own people in two days.) Further more, the man who now leads Somalia into it's genocide, Abdullahi YUSUF Ahmed was educated in the U.S. and was a United States Marine for 3 years (America always gives extra chances) only to return home and continue in his "fathers" path. Don't try to talk to me about Somalia.. I was there too!
Since you decided to say soldiers should stop their crying and their "no one knows sh*t about how I feel".. comment, I will let you be the judge of me........
I graduated from West Point with a Masters in Aeronautical Engineering, passed over on O.C.S. so that I could be a grunt. Went to basic, AIT, RIP, RANGER, Air Assault, Halo, Pathfinder, Air Born, SRT and Sniper. I received 11 combat jump wings from various countries around the world. I spent 18 hours in N. Korea in a high yield over night extraction. I spent 9 months in Africa (Cameroon) training civilians to fight terrorist gorillas. I went to Afghanistan and stayed for a year and then served 2 1/2 years in Iraq. I was in the first squad of 16 men to enter into Iraq. While in Iraq I took one round to the hip and two to the back. I received the Defense Distinguished Service Medal, Bronze Star Medal, and the Purple Heart. I sat on the Iraqi Psy Opps Directional Board and dealt with 4 star generals and the Joint Chiefs of Staff in direct battle strategy. I killed over 231 recorded insurgents, I free'd 600 captives from the Abu Dhar prison and I rescued a dog (grin)...
WHAT HAVE YOU DONE LATELY??????
To go on with your retarded comments, it's not the soldiers that decide where or when we go to war. The crazy thing is.. you elect people that best represent you, and then those people decide where and when. I agree with this war, and I support the war, but even if I didn't.. I would still have the inclination to support the troops! You bash America and it's soldiers.. but it looks to me like you have America-envy! You live in Canada for Gods sake! What the f*ck does Canada do??? NOTHING!!! Canada couldn't defend it's self from the flu. Don't get me wrong.. I love Canada and I have a ton of friends there, but you make everyone look bad. You're a damn fool! I can't understand where you think any one gives a sh*t what you have to say about any thing? I agree that if soldiers commit crimes they should be held accountable.. and they are, that's how the U.S. works. So that topic is closed. Then you say that America has all the money because we sat around while everyone else fought the Germans.. holy sh*t, you got to' be kidding me. The Brits and the French couldn't even slow the Germans down. When Winston Churchill asked for help.. we moved in, and moved in with cat like speed. If what you said is true.. I wonder why the Germans nic-named the Marines "Devil Dogs".. Danny your a dumb ass! Of course America was there and of course America is the reason that Hitler took a fall. America is the worlds daddy, and we are always here to dish out a spanking when it's needed. So now... that topic is done too!
So since you are so smart, you tell us why America is in Iraq? Is it because of the money? Well they don't have money so I guess it's oil hu? Funny thing is America has spent more money then Iraq has in oil total. Further more America sits on the largest supply of oil in the world, and it's virtually untapped. It's a little place that we like to call Alaska. O.K.... subject ended.
Then you say.. why don't we attack Iran or N. Korea where we need to be most. 
Hello Danny.. were we not some where else before Iraq? My dear boy.. I spent my last two weeks in the Army in Iran.. it's coming. We are not done yet, grab a beer and just sit back and enjoy the show, but please.. no talking during the movie!
As far as Korea.. we don't have to invade Korea, Japan and China will take care of that problem. If you recall we have already gone over the fact that America is a big fat mean rich country.. without us as the worlds pimp, steadily paying the Chinese, they will shut down. They are all to eager to aid us in the ass kicking department when it's needed. Not only that.. what makes you think you know everything? It's as if you think that the President himself should call you up and ask you if something is o.k. and get your opinion. Here in the real world we don't announce everything. You see Danny, you are not the only moron watching CNN, all the bad guys are watching it to! The media does not like G.W. Bush because he does not announce his plans and actions and why should he, he's the most powerful man in the world!!
I was in Iraq so I know what you don't know.. and that is the fact that the good people of Iraq were ecstatic that we were there. They felt safer. Like I said.. why don't we see a bunch of Iraqis on t.v. telling us how bad we are and saying go home? Cause they want us there. Unlike you, they appreciate the fact that we would go over there and risk life and limb for them. While police stations are getting bombed.. people are still lining up to volunteer.. amazing hu! 
What you fail to realize (among a sh*t load of things) is that by creating a democracy over there.. we are protecting ourselves over here. While Africa, England, the British, Spain etc. are being bombed every week by terrorist.. there's not sh*t going down over here in the good old U.S. of A.!!!!! We have not had anything else happen since 9-11.... so we can say with pure factuality that someone is doing their job!!!!!
Our economy is better than it has been in 20 years, things are good!
So in short.. America is great, our soldiers are awesome! While you don't appreciate them I sure as hell do! I salute all the men and women over there!! 
Since you are not in Iraq or America.. I think you should shut the f*ck up! You are talking about two things that 1) have nothing to do with you and 2) you know nothing about!

Now if you wish to gather some facts and talk about real topics, you just let me know... because not only do I now have the time, I'm smarter than you too!!

here, I will even give you a source to gather information about wars, countries and current events...
http://www.cia.gov/cia/publications/factbook/

Stop being a nancy and grow up.. otherwise get your ass in the kitchen and bake me some cookie!

XOXO
QD


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

^^^I'm dumbfounded at this post.. wow.. Thank you for what you do sir, I can shoot my spiritual shotguns because of you!!

If I was in the middle east, they wouldnt be just kindly letting me know what kind of moron I am for sharing my faith boldly, they would be stringing me up and displaying my hacked and mangled body all over town like a prize!!

We do have freedom here. it is precious. it will go away if we loose a major war. 
that is clear. then as I said, I would die sharing Jesus, and many would clap, but I will be fine


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

WoW QD..... you bring a whole new light on this thread... good work


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

QD, that is the longest and most useful post ever created in here, seriously. Just out of curiousity...Why didnt you just decide to go infantry as an officer? or SF?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

> While Africa, England, the British, Spain etc. are being bombed every week by terrorist


We've been bombed once in this century, and it certainly wasn't anywhere near the extent of 9/11, and we soon sorted out the people behind the attacks.

There's some other false facts in your posting to, but I see the reason why, you're pissed off about America being bashed all the time and are getting pissed off with it all, it's understandable.

But alot of it is very good posting and I respect you for your achievements and service.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> he and "eltwitcho" wont answer my qusetion on the last page either, i just want them to see that there is no practical argument for not fighting the war other than people are dying, or they "dont support it" and without our presence the entire world would prob be in more trouble than it is now, read more on the bottom of the last page if ya wanna


We answered, you choose to only hear which answers you'll accept.

QD, enough of your f*cking bullshit tho. You think you are a hero. Great. I never once said that I have little respect for soldiers, firemen and police, I said I respected them all the same. And I know for a fact, most soldiers have NO problem with that.

Stop putting words in my mouth, and stop trying to make me feel inferior because I dont fight in a war I dont even beleive in.

You say you were fighting a good war, a war for freedom. And yet, you wont allow me the freedom to state my opinion without flaming me and posting a novel about how superknowledgeable you are, and how brain-dead I am.


----------



## daddyo72 (Nov 21, 2004)

Were trying to fight present time war with people that want it brought back to th 4th century. If you read up on what the terrorists want. It is life from the 4th century. A time of brutality and murder.
Women and children in that area of the world are thought of as nothing in comparison to the cause of a radical sect of a grossly exaggerated religion. They can be human shields and weapons to be used to fight us in the name of Allah.
WE on the other hand send soldiers that have to be politically correct and live every move being ridiculed by other countries, our own country as well as not being able to take a step without the media from their own country criticizing them. Frustration and anger at the people they are trying to help and their own country has driven them to extreme frustration. After all. If we can't fight bloody violence with the same, how are we to win? Fight fire with fire.We fight within the spotlight of the news and they do very little wrong. How are we to act? Are we to fight and die and always be the villain?
IMO the US needs to be brutal like they are. Its what they understand. One thing Saddam had was the ability to keep them in check thu fear. Being politically correct, our method, isn't working. No matter how you slice it, fighting people that want to bring times back to the 4th century will reflect bad on us especially if we aren't allowed to fight in the same fashion. You can say they fight for their religion but we fight for the innocent that do not want to live in fear. With that said why isn't it OK we fight in the same fashion.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

BTW, I think I've come across a new card. The "Everything you say is disrespecting me" card, for soldiers.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That was quite a post QD. I still want to know if you saw cool stuff in your tours (as opposed to bullets, hatred, and human pain), seems you've been to a variety of places.

More on topic, and because of your unique perspective, I need to hear your opinion on Iraq. From what you know (or were told) what was the original reason for invading and do you believe the reasons? Also, what do you think the ultimate solution is going to be for Iraq to be a place where we dont hear these sad stories every other day of soldiers being attacked?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

"if the united states pulled out and brought all our troops home from the middle east and every foreign piece of turf tomorrow, closed down our borders and fended for our own asses instead of beings the ones who are expected to "save the world" and go to the aid of any country that has a problem... the iraquis or whoever controlled literally the entire worlds oil supply, what do you think would happen? not just to the united states but the ENTIRE world... wherever you live, iraqu, the US everywhere...



DannyBoy17 said:


> I believe there are too many good men in America to allow that to happen. I support some causes. Iraq, or atleast the way it was dealt with, just isnt one of those causes.


like i said thats not an answer, that is a cop out, there are "too many good men (and women) opposed to the war" and it still is going on, i asked what the solution was and you said you "can not answer that", so you are not in favor of the war, without an alternative solution... correct?... so i suggested the solution of "packing up and ending the war tomorrow" which seems to be what you are arguing for here.... but now what happens to the rest of the world including canada, when the US does not regulate the worlds oil supply, and protect your country who "couldnt defend itself from the flu" as qd said... i just want to know if you have actually thought this through any further than "i dont support it"


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I dont know the answer to that.


Dude.

If you have a need to change a mind, you must present an alternative to actions you're against.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> he and "eltwitcho" wont answer my qusetion on the last page either, i just want them to see that there is no practical argument for not fighting the war other than people are dying, or they "dont support it" and without our presence the entire world would prob be in more trouble than it is now, read more on the bottom of the last page if ya wanna


Because I told you I wasn't discussing it with you anymore because you don't respond to arguments and your logic doesn't hold. It is far too frustrating to bother with.

Practical argument for not fighting the war? How about the mess in Iraq you're making today is creating more terrorists than their were before you went in. How about the Muslim world is so rabidly anti American because of your actions that when a DANISH newspaper prints something offensive, they burn AMERICAN flags and chant "death to America". How about this rabid anti Americanism is no doubt going to bolster terrorist recruiting rates.

Don't think I won't answer your question for any reason other than I won't get into a debate with someone who refuses to debate properly. That's it dude, if you want to argue with someone else who's willing to get into it with you, you go right ahead, but I'm not going to get into it when I've already seen the manner in which you argue your position.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

elTwitcho said:


> he and "eltwitcho" wont answer my qusetion on the last page either, i just want them to see that there is no practical argument for not fighting the war other than people are dying, or they "dont support it" and without our presence the entire world would prob be in more trouble than it is now, read more on the bottom of the last page if ya wanna


Because I told you I wasn't discussing it with you anymore because you don't respond to arguments and your logic doesn't hold. It is far too frustrating to bother with.

Practical argument for not fighting the war? How about the mess in Iraq you're making today is creating more terrorists than their were before you went in. How about the Muslim world is so rabidly anti American because of your actions that when a DANISH newspaper prints something offensive, they burn AMERICAN flags and chant "death to America". How about this rabid anti Americanism is no doubt going to bolster terrorist recruiting rates.

Don't think I won't answer your question for any reason other than I won't get into a debate with someone who refuses to debate properly. That's it dude, if you want to argue with someone else who's willing to get into it with you, you go right ahead, but I'm not going to get into it when I've already seen the manner in which you argue your position.
[/quote]

i didnt ask for your arguments against the war, i simply asked what you thought would happen to the world, i dont want to debate with you anymore either, i simply asked for your opinion, based on a hypothetical question, on where the world would go with out the united states presence in foreign countrys... do you think the scenario i provided is too far out there or? i am not trying to argue here at all, i would just like some insight to where you are coming from, and if you have thought it through.....

*"if* the united states pulled out and brought all our troops home from the middle east and every foreign piece of turf tomorrow, closed down our borders and fended for our own asses instead of beings the ones who are expected to "save the world" and go to the aid of any country that has a problem... the iraquis or whoever controlled literally the entire worlds oil supply, *what do you think would happen? not just to the united states but the ENTIRE world... * wherever you live, iraqu, the US everywhere...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> he and "eltwitcho" wont answer my qusetion on the last page either, i just want them to see that there is no practical argument for not fighting the war other than people are dying, or they "dont support it" and without our presence the entire world would prob be in more trouble than it is now, read more on the bottom of the last page if ya wanna


Because I told you I wasn't discussing it with you anymore because you don't respond to arguments and your logic doesn't hold. It is far too frustrating to bother with.

Practical argument for not fighting the war? How about the mess in Iraq you're making today is creating more terrorists than their were before you went in. How about the Muslim world is so rabidly anti American because of your actions that when a DANISH newspaper prints something offensive, they burn AMERICAN flags and chant "death to America". How about this rabid anti Americanism is no doubt going to bolster terrorist recruiting rates.

Don't think I won't answer your question for any reason other than I won't get into a debate with someone who refuses to debate properly. That's it dude, if you want to argue with someone else who's willing to get into it with you, you go right ahead, but I'm not going to get into it when I've already seen the manner in which you argue your position.
[/quote]

i didnt ask for your arguments against the war, i simply asked what you thought would happen to the world, i dont want to debate with you anymore either, i simply asked for your opinion, based on a hypothetical question, on where the world would go with out the united states presence in foreign countrys... do you think the scenario i provided is too far out there or? i am not trying to argue here at all, i would just like some insight to where you are coming from, and if you have thought it through.....

*"if* the united states pulled out and brought all our troops home from the middle east and every foreign piece of turf tomorrow, closed down our borders and fended for our own asses instead of beings the ones who are expected to "save the world" and go to the aid of any country that has a problem... the iraquis or whoever controlled literally the entire worlds oil supply, *what do you think would happen? not just to the united states but the ENTIRE world... * wherever you live, iraqu, the US everywhere...
[/quote]

I tend to stray away from hypothetical questions and debates because it serves one purpose - lays foundation for an attack on fellow debaters that lead to all out flame war. Once you're a member of P-fury for many months you become slight clairvoyant, you know what a hypothetical debate will lead to. Besides all that, I am f*cking old. Being a member for more than a few months on any forum you begin the aging process. After taking head shots from and sometime even for Eltwitcho and other members, I'm retired. My gloves are put up, I see no point in debating useless horse sh*t anymore.

If you wanted to debate something with logical meaning like scientific studies, I may be willing.


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

An answer to multiple questions...

As for Danny.. scroll back through the 7 pages of this thread and you did say that you had little respect for soldiers, firemen, etc,..because they knew what it was they were getting involved with. Now you wish to nit-pick the wording but if you notice, I didn't quote you.. the point was crystal clear. Secondly.. I am not bashing you for not agreeing with the war, as I stated in the post.. that is why I was a soldier, that's why I love America.. because of the freedoms we are afforded. You remind me of Bill Clinton.. "I DID NOT HAVE SEXUAL RELATIONS"... Vs. "I DID NOT BASH SOLDIERS".. I guess it all comes down to it (like Bill said) what's your "definition" of bashing. Either way, as I stated.. I would kick your punk ass for your comments (because that's how this bad-ass soldier roles ... homeboy!) ...grin
If we all recall at the 9-11 site the President said.. we will hunt them down and all involved! There is no doubt that Saddam was involved to a degree, and there is no doubt that others will be invaded. I know for a fact of over 300 high powered men that have been killed in countries around the world due to 9-11. Further more.. who gives a sh*t, now of course that's just my opinion.. but being in Iraq I know that the people were under siege by the government and all that did was brew a strong hate for free people. America is dispised all over the globe, and the biggest reason for that is because these 3rd world"ish" countries expect for us to move in and help them out. I know for a fact that Iraq had WMDs.. and you can no that for a fact as well.. google it in or just watch his trial and you will see that he was being charged for useing them on his own people. The bottom line was Saddam was not a good person, he was pure evil and the world is a better place without him. The course of action taken was a good one (again my opinion) we over threw an entire country in weeks.. much faster than we thought we would and that caused some problems.
I know that people get tired of hearing about 9-11 but I don't care. The sign on logs for the military spiked to record numbers after that. American's were pissed and wanted someones head on a stick. Someone said they wanted to know about the good points.. and I wish this thread was all about that becuase I have far more great stories about Iraq than I do bad. When I first arrived in Iraq it was a battle zone (which it's not now).. the civilians of Iraq were afraid to trust the Americans and they thought that we would leave right after we kicked Saddam around a little. As soon as the people understood that we were there for the long run.. they came out of the woodwork. I get about 70 e-mails a day from Iraqi's who I became friends with while I was there. They send pictures and talk about the great things going on. (I will post some here.) You take someone like Danny who has never been to Iraq or any other country and they don't know what they are talking about. When you talk about soldier.. people who are trainned to fight as their first job.. that are teaching school, building libraries, helping rebuild homes, giving away their own money (THEIR OWN $$) to civilians of Iraq.. i think it's safe to say, that those are worthy people of praise. Just like anything else.. there will always be a few bad apples.. but for the majority, the soldiers in Iraq are touched by what they see and they are willing to go beyond their call of duty. 
What really pisses me off about this is that a soldier fights a war for someone else. What is more noble than that?? A soldier plays the part of Christ and is willing to die for you. Even after that soldier makes it home.. the war is not over for him, he will live with what he went through until the day he dies. Danny you ask do I think soldiers deserve extra respect.... your damn right I do!
As far as the person that said we were bombed, I said since 9-11 there have been no more terroristic bombings etc. I know the Trade Center was bombed prior, and in the early 80s we had a bombing.. but to date since 9-11 there has been nothing else on U.S. soil and over 5,000 more attempts failed. The point it... it's working.
I know that I appreciate people who are thankful for what I did.. and that's why my car has a yellow ribbon on it.. because I know the others appreciate it as well. I was a soldier.. and I am still just as greatful to the men and women over there right now. 
The funnies part of this thread is the person who started it.. Danny!
While he acts like America is some barbarian he wants us to leave Iraq. In that you are saying that you want to piss on the people of Iraq. Does anyone here debate the fact that Iraq is a better place today because America went in?? 
The main objective of the invasion of Iraq was to hault the main location where this group of terrorists were based, in doing so we also seized massive amounts of their funding (and turned it over to the people.) Danny you are in Canada.. what does any of this matter to you? As I stated before, you don't come with any knowledge.. you bring nothing to the table. If I were not layed up.. I surely wouldn't be wasting my time on this (and that's what I am doing.) I no more expect your views to change than I would expect Iran to give up their nuclear tests. It just won't happen. It's because of people like you (all talk and no action) that the President has to tip-toe around and take his sweet time instead of getting the job done in a few months. I am happy to know that the President is ending his last term.. because at the end we will see true power in action. 
I don't belive in killing everyone in a country.. just the "bad" guys.. and that's what we are doing. Iraq, then Iran.. and so on. The freedom of Iraq will spread like a wild fire thru-out the middle east.. just imagine that, maybe before your death you will see a middle east that is restored and built up as a monument of freedom to the world. 
I noticed someone talking about their faith! If you read in the Bible God had given instructions for the 7 tribes.. kill them all. They killed everyone but the babies (oops).. God said there would never be peace on earth as long as they were around. Now we can look at the 7 tribes of Judah (Iran, Iraq, Afghanistan, Pakistan, etc.) While God is never changing.. I think maybe he played a part in snagging a President that has a spiritual relationship with Him. I am proud of G.W. he's a far better candidate than someone getting blow jobs from a fat girl in the oval office. 
I am not a war-freak. I am however, I seeker of truth and freedom.. because truth equals freedom. When you go to these other countries they have no clue what is real. Everything they hear and read or see is propaganda that has been altered. For example.. in N. Korea there is a museum that shows pictures and artifacts from when the N. Koreans beat America in a war.. (whaaaaaaat....) As a student of warfare I am unaware of this event as I am sure you are too, since it never happened. These countries with these crazy ass leaders need to be dealt with. It's like the old Disney song.. "it's a small world after all"... way to small to have neighbours with nuclear weapons.

I hope no one gets offended etc. (except Danny.. ha ha) I am not bashing anyone, I'm just not idle when I here people rant on about subjects in which they have no knowledge of, and especially when that person wants to bash on our troops! it is people like Danny who put others in danger. There is no difference between your in general comment about soldiers than saying black people commit the most crime we should lock them all up... ignorance is no excuse my friend.

By the way Danny.. you said you were a student, please tell us how old you are?

I have never met anyone over 25 who would give jest and degrade soldiers.. I understand some peole are just "slow".. but after a few years of living most people (and all creatures) appreciate the ones who look out for them. I think that you should just retract your comment and chalk it up to having a bad day.. otherwise, you will keep being looked upon as a complete dumb f&*k..

p.s. I will be in Ontario May 5th - 17th.. if you would like to arrange a meeting let me know. I would be more than happy to show you some things to help you re-evaluate your conclusion on soldiers.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)




----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

User said:


> he and "eltwitcho" wont answer my qusetion on the last page either, i just want them to see that there is no practical argument for not fighting the war other than people are dying, or they "dont support it" and without our presence the entire world would prob be in more trouble than it is now, read more on the bottom of the last page if ya wanna


Because I told you I wasn't discussing it with you anymore because you don't respond to arguments and your logic doesn't hold. It is far too frustrating to bother with.

Practical argument for not fighting the war? How about the mess in Iraq you're making today is creating more terrorists than their were before you went in. How about the Muslim world is so rabidly anti American because of your actions that when a DANISH newspaper prints something offensive, they burn AMERICAN flags and chant "death to America". How about this rabid anti Americanism is no doubt going to bolster terrorist recruiting rates.

Don't think I won't answer your question for any reason other than I won't get into a debate with someone who refuses to debate properly. That's it dude, if you want to argue with someone else who's willing to get into it with you, you go right ahead, but I'm not going to get into it when I've already seen the manner in which you argue your position.
[/quote]

i didnt ask for your arguments against the war, i simply asked what you thought would happen to the world, i dont want to debate with you anymore either, i simply asked for your opinion, based on a hypothetical question, on where the world would go with out the united states presence in foreign countrys... do you think the scenario i provided is too far out there or? i am not trying to argue here at all, i would just like some insight to where you are coming from, and if you have thought it through.....

*"if* the united states pulled out and brought all our troops home from the middle east and every foreign piece of turf tomorrow, closed down our borders and fended for our own asses instead of beings the ones who are expected to "save the world" and go to the aid of any country that has a problem... the iraquis or whoever controlled literally the entire worlds oil supply, *what do you think would happen? not just to the united states but the ENTIRE world... * wherever you live, iraqu, the US everywhere...
[/quote]

I tend to stray away from hypothetical questions and debates because it serves one purpose - lays foundation for an attack on fellow debaters that lead to all out flame war. Once you're a member of P-fury for many months you become slight clairvoyant, you know what a hypothetical debate will lead to. Besides all that, I am f*cking old. Being a member for more than a few months on any forum you begin the aging process. After taking head shots from and sometime even for Eltwitcho and other members, I'm retired. My gloves are put up, I see no point in debating useless horse sh*t anymore.

If you wanted to debate something with logical meaning like scientific studies, I may be willing.









[/quote]
it is a hypothetical question because it will never happen and it would never happen because the world would be in more hurt without our presence... and thats all i am trying to prove... war is not a beautiful thing by any means, but it could be worse... WAY worse than things are now

and QD i would be interested to hear your answer to that question as well...


----------



## piranha_dork (Sep 19, 2004)

Dude thoes rocks hurt! Can't you tell they are just trying to stop the rock throwing







no harm in that right? ha ha ha lmao but that is kinda fuged up tho. I think they should of had some







and talk it over.


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> he and "eltwitcho" wont answer my qusetion on the last page either, i just want them to see that there is no practical argument for not fighting the war other than people are dying, or they "dont support it" and without our presence the entire world would prob be in more trouble than it is now, read more on the bottom of the last page if ya wanna


Because I told you I wasn't discussing it with you anymore because you don't respond to arguments and your logic doesn't hold. It is far too frustrating to bother with.

Practical argument for not fighting the war? How about the mess in Iraq you're making today is creating more terrorists than their were before you went in. How about the Muslim world is so rabidly anti American because of your actions that when a DANISH newspaper prints something offensive, they burn AMERICAN flags and chant "death to America". How about this rabid anti Americanism is no doubt going to bolster terrorist recruiting rates.

Don't think I won't answer your question for any reason other than I won't get into a debate with someone who refuses to debate properly. That's it dude, if you want to argue with someone else who's willing to get into it with you, you go right ahead, but I'm not going to get into it when I've already seen the manner in which you argue your position.
[/quote]

i didnt ask for your arguments against the war, i simply asked what you thought would happen to the world, i dont want to debate with you anymore either, i simply asked for your opinion, based on a hypothetical question, on where the world would go with out the united states presence in foreign countrys... do you think the scenario i provided is too far out there or? i am not trying to argue here at all, i would just like some insight to where you are coming from, and if you have thought it through.....

*"if* the united states pulled out and brought all our troops home from the middle east and every foreign piece of turf tomorrow, closed down our borders and fended for our own asses instead of beings the ones who are expected to "save the world" and go to the aid of any country that has a problem... the iraquis or whoever controlled literally the entire worlds oil supply, *what do you think would happen? not just to the united states but the ENTIRE world... * wherever you live, iraqu, the US everywhere...
[/quote]

I tend to stray away from hypothetical questions and debates because it serves one purpose - lays foundation for an attack on fellow debaters that lead to all out flame war. Once you're a member of P-fury for many months you become slight clairvoyant, you know what a hypothetical debate will lead to. Besides all that, I am f*cking old. Being a member for more than a few months on any forum you begin the aging process. After taking head shots from and sometime even for Eltwitcho and other members, I'm retired. My gloves are put up, I see no point in debating useless horse sh*t anymore.

If you wanted to debate something with logical meaning like scientific studies, I may be willing.









[/quote]
it is a hypothetical question because it will never happen and it would never happen because the world would be in more hurt without our presence... and thats all i am trying to prove... war is not a beautiful thing by any means, but it could be worse... WAY worse than things are now

and QD i would be interested to hear your answer to that question as well...
[/quote]

Well you got to keep in mind that I am laying here on quality pain meds.. I sorta' got a question and sorta' didn't in that thread.. but it could just be me. Was the question what would happen if we pulled out of Iraq and just left?
If that's the question then we already know the answer.. it's what we did in Afghanistan and the cold war. When Russia was moving in to Afghanistan we jumped in to the rescue, we gave weapons, cash and trainning to people. As soon as the Russians pulled out.. so did we. 
The "terrorists" that we are fighting today are the same people that we trainned in the cold war to fight the Russians. 
Here is where America screwed up... in Afghanistan, after the cold war was over.. we should have stayed and helped rebuild the country, instead we left and it left the country spilt into numerous regimes trying to force their ideals and take over. Sadly, we were more interested in the defeat of the Russians than the well being of the country. While I love America.. we still make mistakes. It's becuase of what happened in Afghanistan that we will not remove ourselves from Iraq. The goal is to educate the people. Peace is always paired with knowledge.

here is a good story to read, written by a Muslim, about the faults of the cold war
http://www.muslimedia.com/archives/special00/afg-lesson.htm

There will never be a country or a leader that will go without screwing something up. That's why we elect people to educate themselves on such events and make the proper judgements. Check out the link I put up there and then tell me if that answers yoru question.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Great posts QD. I feel inexperiened to add anything except that I couldnt agree with you more. Your list of service and achievments is beyond impressive and I cant say enough how much I respect you for everything you have done.

Danny, I know your really not a bad kid, please swallow your ego a little and show some respect for our country and our soldiers.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> To those of you.. you are more than welcome. I am not here to stir the hornets nest, I just get tired of the same old chatter. If you think America is such a bad place, I'll let you in on a little secret, this is one of a handful of lands that will gladly except your departure. Love it or leave it. For me, as a soldier I find it not only disrespectful to me, but to the thousands who died before me over the last 200 years to provide this very freedom we are all so eagerly using. Just the same, I find it repulsive for the thousands who will die afterwards.. to the men who are dieing as I type this very message. I find it weak that people would say or type.. even in the smallest of chat rooms, comments that degrade our soldiers, the same soldiers who like it or not.. are fighting tooth and nail to provide you your freedom, they are paying YOUR price, for you!!! Being born in America doesn't guarantee your freedom, it's the men and women who wear the uniform who are GRANTING that freedom. For the people not from America, the Sweeds, Germans, French, etc.. they can think us for their freedom as well. To sit and type negative comments about our soldiers or our government is fueling a dangerous fire which burns brighter for the enemy each and every day. If someone wants to talk smack about the kids getting wacked on.. then talk to me. I was a Ranger and a Psy Opps Specialist with the 110th Mt. While in Iraq I commited true attrocities in the name of freedom, to protect my family and my fellow brothers in the service, and I would happily do it all again. I hear the cheap words cast against soldiers and I wonder, for those saying such things, what have they ever done? My time in the service was and will be the penticle of my life. Each soldier sacrifices himself for a greater cause.. what have you done?
> I thik every one has the righ tto belive and think what they want. That's what makes this country the best in the world, however, don't openly bash or banter the men and women who are stepping up and "standing in the gap"...
> 
> God Bless..
> ...


Holy f*ck dude, we get the point, you think you guys are doing good in the world....great.

Do you not get paid for being a soldier?

Do you not go into war knowing the risks?

Im not saying I dont appreciate what you do, but dont confuse contempt for the governments actions for disrespect of a uniformed soldier.

But whats the point of posting these rants? You say everyone is blind to what's REALLY happening over there. Of-f*cking-course we are, do you want us all to fly over and sit on the side of the road and watch? It is the duty of the public to take what they believe to be true from the media.

You know, its great that you have chosen this life path. And its great that you survived your accident and Im happy to see that you are healing







But dont ask for any more respect than I would give say a policeman, or a fireman. These are JOBS, sometimes even CAREERS. I dont spend my life praising firemen, because they know they have to fight fighters. I respect them, but I wont allow them to start a fire because they are so stressed from fighting fires all day.

Cheers, and best of luck on the road to recovery








[/quote]

ok this is f*cked.

Danny, you have no moral right to disrespect QD man. you act like you're making a difference and that you are the all-knowing entity. YOU'RE LIKE 17 YEARS OLD MAN!!!!

you havent even graduated high school and you are attempting to talk back to a man who has done more for the free world than you will most likely ever do (altho that is up to you







).

as a canadian im embarassed by what you've said, as at some points you've made it seem like all canadians share the same viewpoint as you.

im not trying to attack you, but you have to realize that you still have a lot to learn in this world man. a LOT. its great that you're so involved with politics and current events, but at some points you gotta jsut sit your ass on the backburner and accept the fact that you just dont have the experience or insight to properly assess the matter.

i wasnt going to say anything, but when you start telling veterans that you "get the f*cking point" and sh*t, im not too keen on that. men and women like Quickdeath are willing to die for ppl like you, who in return sit on their computers and slander them from the comfort of their parents basement. that isnt acceptable. sure you can have your own opinions, but as a younger man on here, you need to learn to show a bit of respect too









my goal in life is to be a cop because i want to make that difference, but what i will do as a police officer will pale in comparision to what ppl like QD have done...and at the end of the day i will get more cash for doing less.

i dont care who the person is, whether they're younger or older, different colour, or just from a different country. if they want to insult soldiers, they insult me in the process. im not in the army, or have been, but i have the highest respect for anyone who has had the balls to sign up and fight for OUR freedom.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Puff said:


> To those of you.. you are more than welcome. I am not here to stir the hornets nest, I just get tired of the same old chatter. If you think America is such a bad place, I'll let you in on a little secret, this is one of a handful of lands that will gladly except your departure. Love it or leave it. For me, as a soldier I find it not only disrespectful to me, but to the thousands who died before me over the last 200 years to provide this very freedom we are all so eagerly using. Just the same, I find it repulsive for the thousands who will die afterwards.. to the men who are dieing as I type this very message. I find it weak that people would say or type.. even in the smallest of chat rooms, comments that degrade our soldiers, the same soldiers who like it or not.. are fighting tooth and nail to provide you your freedom, they are paying YOUR price, for you!!! Being born in America doesn't guarantee your freedom, it's the men and women who wear the uniform who are GRANTING that freedom. For the people not from America, the Sweeds, Germans, French, etc.. they can think us for their freedom as well. To sit and type negative comments about our soldiers or our government is fueling a dangerous fire which burns brighter for the enemy each and every day. If someone wants to talk smack about the kids getting wacked on.. then talk to me. I was a Ranger and a Psy Opps Specialist with the 110th Mt. While in Iraq I commited true attrocities in the name of freedom, to protect my family and my fellow brothers in the service, and I would happily do it all again. I hear the cheap words cast against soldiers and I wonder, for those saying such things, what have they ever done? My time in the service was and will be the penticle of my life. Each soldier sacrifices himself for a greater cause.. what have you done?
> I thik every one has the righ tto belive and think what they want. That's what makes this country the best in the world, however, don't openly bash or banter the men and women who are stepping up and "standing in the gap"...
> 
> God Bless..
> ...


Holy f*ck dude, we get the point, you think you guys are doing good in the world....great.

Do you not get paid for being a soldier?

Do you not go into war knowing the risks?

Im not saying I dont appreciate what you do, but dont confuse contempt for the governments actions for disrespect of a uniformed soldier.

But whats the point of posting these rants? You say everyone is blind to what's REALLY happening over there. Of-f*cking-course we are, do you want us all to fly over and sit on the side of the road and watch? It is the duty of the public to take what they believe to be true from the media.

You know, its great that you have chosen this life path. And its great that you survived your accident and Im happy to see that you are healing







But dont ask for any more respect than I would give say a policeman, or a fireman. These are JOBS, sometimes even CAREERS. I dont spend my life praising firemen, because they know they have to fight fighters. I respect them, but I wont allow them to start a fire because they are so stressed from fighting fires all day.

Cheers, and best of luck on the road to recovery








[/quote]

ok this is f*cked.

Danny, you have no moral right to disrespect QD man. you act like you're making a difference and that you are the all-knowing entity. YOU'RE LIKE 17 YEARS OLD MAN!!!!

you havent even graduated high school and you are attempting to talk back to a man who has done more for the free world than you will most likely ever do (altho that is up to you







).

as a canadian im embarassed by what you've said, as at some points you've made it seem like all canadians share the same viewpoint as you.

im not trying to attack you, but you have to realize that you still have a lot to learn in this world man. a LOT. its great that you're so involved with politics and current events, but at some points you gotta jsut sit your ass on the backburner and accept the fact that you just dont have the experience or insight to properly assess the matter.

i wasnt going to say anything, but when you start telling veterans that you "get the f*cking point" and sh*t, im not too keen on that. men and women like Quickdeath are willing to die for ppl like you, who in return sit on their computers and slander them from the comfort of their parents basement. that isnt acceptable. sure you can have your own opinions, but as a younger man on here, you need to learn to show a bit of respect too









my goal in life is to be a cop because i want to make that difference, but what i will do as a police officer will pale in comparision to what ppl like QD have done...and at the end of the day i will get more cash for doing less.

i dont care who the person is, whether they're younger or older, different colour, or just from a different country. if they want to insult soldiers, they insult me in the process. im not in the army, or have been, but i have the highest respect for anyone who has had the balls to sign up and fight for OUR freedom.
[/quote]

Thanks you Puff. See I knew all Canadians werent all bad.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

not ALL of us...just the lumberjacks and eskimos...wait...they're called 'inuits' now.jk

and for the record. lets sing a john lennon song....


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Puff said:


> not ALL of us...just the lumberjacks and eskimos...wait...they're called 'inuits' now.jk
> 
> and for the record. lets sing a john lennon song....


Puff and his typical anti-american sh*t again.









BTW Puff, Ive got to say that you have earned more respect from me, than any of your fellow countrymen. Especially putting danny(the 17yr old) in his place on the previous page. I dont think any other members from up north will/would defend an american soldier. Everybody agrees that a kid(danny) of that age really doesnt know a damn thing until he hits the real world. Danny, you have no right to tell a soldier that they dont deserve respect and are nearly the same as police, EMTs, or fire-fighters. I dont feel like rambling because I have to be at PT in five hours. Regards, Kevin


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

QD to clarify this was my question...

if the united states pulled out and brought all our troops home from the middle east and every foreign piece of turf tomorrow, closed down our borders and fended for our own asses instead of beings the ones who are expected to "save the world" and go to the aid of any country that has a problem... the iraquis or whoever controlled literally the entire worlds oil supply, what do you think would happen? not just to the united states but the ENTIRE world... wherever you live, iraqu, the US everywhere...


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> QD to clarify this was my question...
> 
> if the united states pulled out and brought all our troops home from the middle east and every foreign piece of turf tomorrow, closed down our borders and fended for our own asses instead of beings the ones who are expected to "save the world" and go to the aid of any country that has a problem... the iraquis or whoever controlled literally the entire worlds oil supply, what do you think would happen? not just to the united states but the ENTIRE world... wherever you live, iraqu, the US everywhere...


I know you weren't asking me but I think we would be in a world of sh*t. I mean, there would probably be a lot of rioting and civil wars going on the day all America soliders were pulled out. Think of what would happen in Korea if the we didn't occupy the border.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

thanks, actually THIS QUESTION (^^^)is for EVERYBODY THAT READS THIS POST to answer..... i want to hear some different perspectives on this.... and my answer was on the last page somewhere if you are interested


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> QD to clarify this was my question...
> 
> if the united states pulled out and brought all our troops home from the middle east and every foreign piece of turf tomorrow, closed down our borders and fended for our own asses instead of beings the ones who are expected to "save the world" and go to the aid of any country that has a problem... the iraquis or whoever controlled literally the entire worlds oil supply, what do you think would happen? not just to the united states but the ENTIRE world... wherever you live, iraqu, the US everywhere...


that's kinda' what I answered. 
That would never happen, as we all know.. but if it were to happen, I think that there would be a world of sh!t, in knowing this.. America would start remaking atomic weapons again.. we would bomb everyone so that we wouldn't have to worry about outsiders comming in and we would simply over-take the world. I belive that if America pulled out of all it's foreign states.. we would all die. China would attack Japan, Japan would attack Korea.. God knows Israel would kill off Iran, Iraq, Kuwait, Saudi, Afghan, etc.. Canada would melt.. the Sweeds would get smoked.. the Brits and the English would all move to America.. etc. There would be a nuclear holocaust. The problem with one nuclear bomb is that it never goes away. One nuclear bomb would form a giant radio-active cloud that would make it's way around the world killing birds, fish and people.. destroying water supplies, vegetation etc.. and so on! We would all die, and the world would become a peaceful sea of bliss.. ha ha...

there's my opinion.. 
Before they tried to over throw America, everyone and there mom's would invade and move into Canada just to get a little closer!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

good point... anybody else care to answer?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

Hah, just got home from skiing, this sh*t isnt even worth it to be honest.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

and i will be honest too... you arent worth soldiers fighting for your freedom, nor should you be allowed to reap the benefits of it... you know the answer and it has been said a few times now... "pride comes before a fall"


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Hah, just got home from skiing, this sh*t isnt even worth it to be honest.


Since when did you become to good to post in threads? Never stopped you before Danny. Btw, there are other sections on Pfury.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Hah, just got home from skiing, this sh*t isnt even worth it to be honest.


What we arent worthy of your majestic opinion on this matter? Or your time is too important to lend your feelings on this topic... that has obviously never been the case in the past...suddenly your too busy?

While sometimes I get fed up with the lack of support, respect and appreciation, and think we'd be better of with closing up the borders and keeping to ourselves, I understand the realism that if we did this, the world would essentially be in ruins. We are the primary peacekeeping party in many situation, most obviously the Israeli/Palentinian disupute. We also provide a means of order and financial stability to so many different countries and parts of the world, and we play such an important part in the global economy that our withdrawl from this would be devastating, and as a result will never happen.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Hah, just got home from skiing, this sh*t isnt even worth it to be honest.


What we arent worthy of your majestic opinion on this matter? Or your time is too important to lend your feelings on this topic... that has obviously never been the case in the past...suddenly your too busy?

While sometimes I get fed up with the lack of support, respect and appreciation, and think we'd be better of with closing up the borders and keeping to ourselves, I understand the realism that if we did this, the world would essentially be in ruins. We are the primary peacekeeping party in many situation, most obviously the Israeli/Palentinian disupute. We also provide a means of order and financial stability to so many different countries and parts of the world, and we play such an important part in the global economy that our withdrawl from this would be devastating, and as a result will never happen.
[/quote]








Dude, are you a fool? America was BUILT on open borders and relationships with other nations.

Ignorance is bliss, right?









Oh and the answer to the first sentence is no.














Speaking to irrational and blind "patriots" is less enticing than getting a mle bikini wax with a side order of concious circumsition


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

....ah nevermind. I had a nice long post about the value of experience, how much one should expect respect from those under 25, the alternatively important value of debate and questioning things, and then I realized this thread is pretty much toast at this point! Goodnight now!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

acestro said:


> ....ah nevermind. I had a nice long post about the value of experience, how much one should expect respect from those under 25, the alternatively important value of debate and questioning things, and then I realized this thread is *pretty much toast at this point!* Goodnight now!


Agreed









Gnight!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Hah, just got home from skiing, this sh*t isnt even worth it to be honest.


What we arent worthy of your majestic opinion on this matter? Or your time is too important to lend your feelings on this topic... that has obviously never been the case in the past...suddenly your too busy?

While sometimes I get fed up with the lack of support, respect and appreciation, and think we'd be better of with closing up the borders and keeping to ourselves, I understand the realism that if we did this, the world would essentially be in ruins. We are the primary peacekeeping party in many situation, most obviously the Israeli/Palentinian disupute. We also provide a means of order and financial stability to so many different countries and parts of the world, and we play such an important part in the global economy that our withdrawl from this would be devastating, and as a result will never happen.
[/quote]








Dude, are you a fool? America was BUILT on open borders and relationships with other nations.

Ignorance is bliss, right?:rasp:

Oh and the answer to the first sentence is no.














Speaking to irrational and blind "patriots" is less enticing than getting a mle bikini wax with a side order of concious circumsition








[/quote]

Did you even read my post? I said while sometimes I think it would be a good idea, I know its really impossible and unrealistic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> Hah, just got home from skiing, this sh*t isnt even worth it to be honest.


What we arent worthy of your majestic opinion on this matter? Or your time is too important to lend your feelings on this topic... that has obviously never been the case in the past...suddenly your too busy?

While sometimes I get fed up with the lack of support, respect and appreciation, and think we'd be better of with closing up the borders and keeping to ourselves, I understand the realism that if we did this, the world would essentially be in ruins. We are the primary peacekeeping party in many situation, most obviously the Israeli/Palentinian disupute. We also provide a means of order and financial stability to so many different countries and parts of the world, and we play such an important part in the global economy that our withdrawl from this would be devastating, and as a result will never happen.
[/quote]








Dude, are you a fool? America was BUILT on open borders and relationships with other nations.

Ignorance is bliss, right?:rasp:

Oh and the answer to the first sentence is no.














Speaking to irrational and blind "patriots" is less enticing than getting a mle bikini wax with a side order of concious circumsition








[/quote]

Did you even read my post? I said while sometimes I think it would be a good idea, I know its really impossible and unrealistic.
[/quote]

And did you read mine? I said to even think that is foolish.









Just to make this thread that much shittier, Im goin to throw in K-Feds stupid rap lyrics:

Toy all your thing on me, baby.
Toy all your thing on me.
Toy all your thing on me, baby.
Toy all your thing on me.

Gatinha sai do chão, vai descendo o popozão,
gatinha sai do chão, vai descendo o popozão.

In Portugese it means "bring your ass",
on the floor, and move it real fast.
I want to see your kitty and a little bit of titty-
want to know where I go when I'm your city?

Girl, don't you worry about all the dough,
because a cat is coming straight out of the know,
ready to rock those shows all the way to Rio.
Bring that Brazil booty on the floor.

Up, down, all around:
work that sh*t to the funky sound.
Going to see where I'm going, oh?

Po, Po, Po, Po, Popozão, Popozão
Po, Po, Po, Po, Popozão, Popozão
Po, Po, Po, Po, Popozão, Popozão

Gatinha sai do chão, vai descendo o popozão,
gatinha sai do chão, vai descendo o popozão.

Po, Po, Po, Po, Popozão, Popozão
Po, Po, Po, Po, Popozão, Popozão
Po, Po, Po, Po, Popozão, Popozão

[Bridge]
Toy all your thing on me, baby.
Toy all your thing on me.
Toy all your thing on me, baby.
Toy all your thing on me.

[repeat chorus & bridge fading in eachother]

I want to see some Popozão

[Chorus:]
Po, Po, Po, Po, Popozão, Popozão
Po, Po, Po, Po, Popozão, Popozão
Po, Po, Po, Po, Popozão, Popozão
Po, Po, Po, Po, Popozão, Popozão

[Bridge 2×]
Toy all your thing on me, baby.
Toy all your thing on me.
Toy all your thing on me, baby.
Toy all your thing on me.
Toy all your thing on me, baby.
Toy all your thing on me.
Toy all your thing on me, baby.
Toy all your thing on me.

[repeat both fading in eachother again]


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

did you just ask me to "toy all my thing' on you"???









.....can't spell "crap" 
without "rap"


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok, im definately agreeing now. This thread has gotten WAY outta hand. Whats the point?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

The Popozao thing definitely killed it

Any thread with Kevin Federline's rap lyrics should be locked

GOOD NIGHT NOW !!!!


----------

